# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  The OFFICIAL (10/11/11) Debate Thread! - Bloomberg / WaPo @ Dartmouth

## Matt Collins

It's all about economics, and it's in NH. This will be Ron Paul's chance to really shine through!



Who is taking bets for how much air time he'll actually be given?

----------


## Matt Collins

The Republican Presidential Debate at Dartmouth College, and a special pre-debate panel featuring prominent journalists and Dartmouth professors called Leading Voices: What’s at Stake in the Republican Debate, will be broadcast live on multiple digital platforms on Tuesday, October 11. The Debate begins at 8 p.m., and the Leading Voices panel will run from 5 to 6 p.m.


*Watch the Leading Voices Panel*
Debate at Dartmouth website
Dartmouth's YouTube channel
Dartmouth's Facebook page


*Watch the Debate Online
*Washington Post Live
Bloomberg


*Watch the Debate on Television*
Find a Bloomberg station in your area
Find WBIN-TV coverage in your area


*Listen to the Debate*
Bloomberg Radio


*Join the Conversation*
                              Use Twitter hashtag: #econdebate
Dartmouth's Facebook page
                              Dartmouth's Twitter page                               
Bloomberg's Facebook page 
_The Washington Post_ Facebook page


SOURCE: http://www.dartmouth.edu/debates/about/watch.html

----------


## matt0611

Can't wait, someone needs to take Cain down.

----------


## bluesc

People are not going to be happy with you.

Is it 2 hours long? 15 minutes.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

The narrative that I will be following is to see if Cain is ready for PRIMETIME!!! 

We know Perry wasn't. He the next guy being served up by the media and elite.

Should be interesting.

----------


## afwjam

Im hoping they just let Cain talk the whole time.

----------


## kill the banks

I hope he talks their ear off ... several rebuttals and calm cool calculated responses that cut deep into the charlatans

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Not sure what angle Ron is going to take regarding Cain tomorrow but I sure hope that Perry and/or Bachmann takes it to him. Bachmann's only lifeline back to relative prominence is to hit Cain hard on TARP and regain herself some stature.

----------


## eduardo89

10/11/11 -> 10th of November?

----------


## Butchie

Here's my prediction: He'll get a few questions, one which will undoubtedly be about the Cleric killing which will ofcourse set the crowd booing Ron, other than that, they may ask him about the fence comment again or some other meaningless topic.

----------


## Sola_Fide

It's all about economics?  In that case Ron Paul won't be invited.

----------


## Matt Collins

> 10/11/11 -> 10th of November?


In the US the syntax is mm/dd/yy

----------


## wgadget

Yes, Ron should take every one of his 9 minutes and tell them that he did not support the BAILOUTS, TARP, the STIMULUS, nada, unlike certain OTHERS on the stage.

----------


## eduardo89

> In the US the syntax is mm/dd/yy


Oh you crazy Americans.

Actually I should be used to it, I grew up in Canada.

----------


## Bruno

> 10/11/11 -> 10th of November?


Not in the U.S.  Month first.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

As to Cain, someone had better bring up his working for the FED!

Bloomberg has been pre-viewing the debate and one guy said that the entire worth of the US was between 70 and 100 Trillion and that is a major problem with a 14 Trillion debt.

-t

----------


## libertybrewcity

I'll say 8 minutes. The first question won't come until 24 minutes in.

----------


## tribute_13

> Here's my prediction: He'll get a few questions, one which will undoubtedly be about the Cleric killing which will ofcourse set the crowd booing Ron, other than that, they may ask him about the fence comment again or some other meaningless topic.


Why on earth would they ask him a question on foreign policy or border control during an economic debate?

----------


## Butchie

> Why on earth would they ask him a question on foreign policy or border control during an economic debate?


Why do they ask him any of the dumb questions they ask him? Do I really need to answer this?

----------


## Tinnuhana

Maybe they'll ask him about biking around Massabesic without a helmet on?
Should they ask him about his desire to "End the Fed?" 
"Here's thirty seconds in which to tell us how you'd set up competing currencies, audit the Fed, allowing bad debt to liquidate; and put it all in context of the Great Depression and FDR."
"Mr. Cain, you were a regional Fed chairman. Is Mr. Paul right?"
Anyone here think that this will be Santorum's last debate?

----------


## bolidew

Rick Santorum better don't create his extra time out of thin air..... or maybe Ron can do it that way too?

----------


## r3volution

i declare this thread UNOFFICALL !

----------


## libertybrewcity

Apple or Iphone? Hitler or Westboro Church?

----------


## Razmear

Will anyone be able to watch this debate tho? Nothing in my local listings in SC? Not sure how many people get the Bloomberg channel around here.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

It's being streemed on 2 web sites - see post 2

----------


## J_White

Oh, you forgot the "3rd party candidate" question, maybe even FEMA !!




> Here's my prediction: He'll get a few questions, one which will undoubtedly be about the Cleric killing which will ofcourse set the crowd booing Ron, other than that, they may ask him about the fence comment again or some other meaningless topic.

----------


## J_White

and then give "frontrunner Mr.Cain" 2-3 minutes to explain his stupid 999 plan !!
I hope I dont see Santa again, .....ever !!




> Maybe they'll ask him about biking around Massabesic without a helmet on?
> Should they ask him about his desire to "End the Fed?" 
> "Here's thirty seconds in which to tell us how you'd set up competing currencies, audit the Fed, allowing bad debt to liquidate; and put it all in context of the Great Depression and FDR."
> "Mr. Cain, you were a regional Fed chairman. Is Mr. Paul right?"
> Anyone here think that this will be Santorum's last debate?

----------


## Razmear

> It's being streemed on 2 web sites - see post 2


Yeah, but I don't see many seniors around here sitting in front of their PCs watching webstreams of the debate. I'm sure I can find a way to watch it, but the average voter won't even know it's on.

eb

----------


## jason43

I'd like to see them ask Cain about the 999 plan in depth. Like how most zillionaires dont actually make income like the rest of us, so their 9 percent wouldnt be taxed at all. How someone who works for themself would be taxed via this new system. How 999 wont turn into 35 35 35 in 20 years. The fair tax makes more sense than this new tax, keep the old taxes too, plan. 

I want them to hammer him on his Fed chairmanship, and his reversal on the Fed Audit and later denial he was against it. 

This should be the Paul debate. Economics is his strongest suit for most 'mainstream' republicans. I wish it was on mainstream TV. The only people that are going to see this are basically us and people who see clips on the main news channels the next day that can be manipulated as the MSM owners see fit.

----------


## TomtheTinker

ill take bets at an over under of 7 minutes and 25 seconds.

----------


## TheTexan

Ron needs to take the gloves off for this one.  He won't get much talking time if he talks only about how great his knowledge of economics is... he needs to go on the attack, and of all the arenas he should go on the attack in... economics is it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

He presented a bill a while ago to fic the economy.  When asked he should highlight what is in that.  the media ignored it.

----------


## Bruno

Ron should say his 0-0-0 plan before Santorum can. I heard Rick say it before the VVS.

----------


## Crotale

Ron Paul needs to show how he is the only frontrunner who opposed TARP, and stress how Cain and Romney supported it. It would also be cool if Ron Paul talked about how he predicted the collapse, whereas Cain said it was all rosy and in the following two weeks the global economy was torn apart.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> and then give "frontrunner Mr.Cain" 2-3 minutes to explain his stupid 999 plan !!


Did you just say "frontrunner Mr.Cain" ?
Looks familiar - maybe the mainstream republicans are going green.
Time to recycle those old signs from 2008...

----------


## zHorns

I don't get Bloomberg, but I'll steam it live.

Looking forward to this one.

----------


## Billay

> Did you just say "frontrunner Mr.Cain" ?
> Looks familiar - maybe the mainstream republicans are going green.
> Time to recycle those old signs from 2008...



lololol! Made with pizza boxes I hope!

----------


## D.A.S.

> Ron Paul needs to show how he is the only frontrunner who opposed TARP, and stress how Cain and Romney supported it. It would also be cool if Ron Paul talked about how he predicted the collapse, whereas Cain said it was all rosy and in the following two weeks the global economy was torn apart.


THIS^^^^

Please please I hope Doug Wead can relay this to Ron :-)

----------


## 69360

> THIS^^^^
> 
> Please please I hope Doug Wead can relay this to Ron :-)


I am sure he will. I can see that Doug is responsible for a lot of the recent success and deserves a ton of thanks from all of us.

But I bet Ron gets to speak for 5 minutes tops.

----------


## Shane Harris

he needs to say. listen. economic policy does not exist within a vacuum. economic policy is inextricably tied to monetary policy, domestic policy, and foreign policy. to ignore this truth and think that we can sever economic policy from the rest is foolish and unsound. the government cannot create jobs. jobs are a means not an end in themselves. the goal of any economy is to allow the free market to compete and create better products that consumers want at less cost. essentially to make the best service with the least amount of effort. our society is only as efficient as it is because we have in the past enjoyed a relatively free market. without which we wouldnt have cars or the tvs or machinery to broadcast this.etc. jobs are a natural part of a healthy economy, and, being a doctor, the way to cure our economy is to stop taking the poison of corporatism, the unholy marriage of corporations with big government, using regulations and bailouts and favors to push out small businesses and competition. If we liberate our economy to a free market america will rise again as the greatest nation in the world and wave the flag of liberty atop the mountain of prosperity.

----------


## Merk

> I am sure he will. I can see that Doug is responsible for a lot of the recent success and deserves a ton of thanks from all of us.
> 
> But I bet Ron gets to speak for 5 minutes tops.


If/when they skip Ron on all the questions he is best suited to answer, I'd love to hear the audience bring the live broadcast to a halt with a chant of, 

*"Let Ron Speak!"*

----------


## fisharmor

> In the US the syntax is mm/dd/yy


We're both wrong - the format to use is yyyy-mm-dd because 1) the century is unambiguous and 2) it's sortable.

Anyone know where I can watch this thing online?

----------


## Crotale

Anyone know the time of the debate in GMT?

EDIT: 100th post.

----------


## Xelaetaks

I'm calling Bloomberg requesting fair air time for Ron Paul.

----------


## slamhead

> Anyone know the time of the debate in GMT?
> 
> EDIT: 100th post.


It is on at 5PM PDT and I am -8 from GMT. 17:00hr + 8 = 25 so I am thinking 1:00am Wednesday for your time. Actually I was going off of EST but I see the debates are in a EDT so the difference is -7 or -4 for you so midnight your time.

----------


## Crotale

> It is on at 5PM PDT and I am -8 from GMT. 17:00hr + 8 = 25 so I am thinking 1:00am Wednesday for your time. Actually I was going off of EST but I see the debates are in a EDT so the difference is -7 or -4 for you so midnight your time.


Cool, I'll set my alarm. 

Who cares about college tommorow?

----------


## Join The Paul Side

It's probably already posted somewhere, but is there a live stream over the web for this debate tonight? If so please link. Thanks.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

I hope this debate will be better than CNN, Fox or NBC.  Bloomberg seems to be more of a serious news network compared to the others so I hope they won't ask b/s questions.

----------


## eduardo89

> Cool, I'll set my alarm. 
> 
> Who cares about college tommorow?


I'm in GMT+1, so debates (and NHL games) are always really late for me.

Luckily tomorrow's a bank holiday here in Spain

----------


## hellsingfan

This really is the forum that could be awesome for RP if he does certain things, if not, it'll just be another 'day' without significance.

1. He MUST point out that he predicted the collapse, the housing bubble, the subprime problem and so forth.
2. He MUST point out that Cain said there was no housing bubble and everything was fine while he was with the fed, while RP predicted this long ago
3. He MUST point out that in the 2008 election Romeny and the likes were saying 'its all fine'... while RP was warning of serious problems

4. He MUST make this point..'Do you want to follow people who were wrong before and now say things to win elections, or someone who was right all along to lead this country out of this economic crisis? That is really the choice people have to make."

I REALLY REALLY hope that campaign advisers have told him to go after Cain on his housing bubble remarks and so forth. This would be a MISSED opportunity. Perry has gone down the toilet, and now its time for Cain. But if he doesn't make this a point to mention we really gained nothing.

Someone with contact to the campaign please tell Ron to do this. This is the only thing that will give us some boost. These new 'Cain' folks just jumped ship, they haven't solidified on the guy, and if you can discredit him right now, before people get used to him, the effect wiill be huge, they will jump ship again- hopefully towards Paul.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

This is going to be the best debate for Paul yet.
Its on his topic, I have some faith that Bloomberg is going to give Paul more time, and its "economy specifics" day - which means a lot of other candidates are going to be saying:
humma-humma-hummina...

I also recon its going to be a very long night for Cain. 
Perry will do well, unless hes pressed. Then he will repeat what he said well again, and look silly doing it, but not really lose too much face.
Overall, its not so much Rons night to shine as much as it is Cains to lose.

... which means if Cain drops the ball here (and I can see that happening) then Ron will find himself in second or a closer third (due to numbers.

theres more but Im outy. g2g latea

----------


## redmod79

is there a website that will be streaming the debate?

----------


## eduardo89

Actually this is the official thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-THREAD-OCT-11

----------


## Aratus

dude, you cut loose the toadies yesterday i see

----------


## orenbus

> is there a website that will be streaming the debate?


http://www.rentadrone.tv/bloomberg-us/

----------


## bluesc

Chief blogger for Obama '08 just said all of the Republican candidates are weak on the internet and social media with the exception of Ron Paul

----------


## Shane Harris

thats stream doesnt work are there others?

----------


## bluesc

> thats stream doesnt work are there others?


Use this one:

http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/

----------


## Rudeman

So does the debate start in 1 hour? Pretty sure that's what I heard one of them say.

----------


## bluesc

> So does the debate start in 1 hour? Pretty sure that's what I heard one of them say.


Yep.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> So does the debate start in 1 hour? Pretty sure that's what I heard one of them say.


yes. What are the protesters saying?

----------


## TwoJ

Gop something something, couldn't hear

----------


## Margo37

> Yeah, but I don't see many seniors around here sitting in front of their PCs watching webstreams of the debate.
> 
>  but the average voter won't even know it's on.
> 
> eb


I am but you're right about the 2nd.

----------


## eduardo89

Please move debate talk to the official thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-THREAD-OCT-11

----------


## bluesc

Wow. Huntsman has a better chance to win the nomination than Ron on intrade? Lol.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> wow. Huntsman has a better chance to win the nomination than ron on intrade? Lol.


btfd

----------


## tribute_13

The spin is already starting. The girl reporter when asked about which candidate under the headlining candidates should she keep an eye on she said "*I'm getting my cue* from Matt and he seems to know alot about these things."

----------


## Razmear

> Please move debate talk to the official thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-THREAD-OCT-11


This thread is stickyed on the front page of RPF, so it is the Official Thread.

----------


## Harry96

In addition to wondering how much time/how many questions Ron will get, we could also get a pool going on how many people here will ask for links for watching the debate online. Double points if numerous other people in the thread have already asked (so, hell, why not add your request in too, right?). Triple points if numerous different links have already been posted. 1979 called; it said it's time to get some cable going.

----------


## tribute_13

Is there a live chat for the debate anywhere where I can tell Cain supporters about his Aquila scandal.

----------


## jcarcinogen

a Ron Paul mini-blimp!

----------


## zerosdontcount

Tons of Ron Paul stuff in the background

----------


## Harry96

BTW, I'm watching it on TV, but it took me two seconds to Google "bloomberg streaming," which took me to http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/ at the top of the list. If you go there, the live stream comes up automatically with a beautiful,  crystal-clear picture.

----------


## awake

This is a wonderful political infomercial so far. "OWS" vs. the Tea Party. The Democrats have their ignorant pitchfork wielding mob-OWS.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Everyone must take a drink every time they mention Huntsman!

----------


## Harry96

Two huge Ron Paul signs behind the hoarse-voiced anchor now.

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul signs behind Charlie Rose! LMAO

----------


## waterthetree

Lets hope Dr. Paul brings out the big guns and starts swinging.  If I were him I would be naming names on flip floppers and I would smash the 9-9-9 plan where it stands.  

Only controversy gets him on tv, so give them some.  When one of the neocons are lying call them on it.  Call them on there undying support of big government.  Attack, attack, attack!  They are easy targets!  All of them are big government neocons waiting on the lobbiests to tell them what to think and what to say.

Name names for gods sake, it gets the opponent a reply yes, but it will more then likely Dr. Paul a response aswell.  Steal that camera!

And Dr. Paul should get mad, he should get emotional.  Bring the hammer down cause everyone knows Dr. Paul is the frontrunner here.  

Just as important Dr. Paul needs continue hammering on the things that are bipartisan issues.  The corruption, the cronyism, the corporate welfare, the inflation, and the federal reserve.  I would love it if he asked all the candidates how they plan to end the corruption and cronyism.  I would love it if he called Mitt has surrounded himself with the same people as Bush.

Ron Paul 2012!  Oct 19th moneybomb!  A hundred bucks a month is a small price to pay to get your freedom back!  believe me it will only get more expensive as time goes on.

----------


## Harry96

I'm not very familiar with the Bloomberg channel, so I wonder how this is going to go. Charlie Rose is moderating. He's a Bilderberger and obviously a mainstream media guy, but his PBS show always looked pretty decent from what little I've seen of it.

----------


## Harry96

> Ron Paul signs behind Charlie Rose! LMAO


That's not Charlie Rose.

----------


## awake

The political class, their fanatics and pant leg pullers have finally managed to overwhelm the productive capabilities of the producing class.

----------


## alexaforronpaul

I'm getting excited! Can't wait to see Ron shine!

----------


## 69360

The RP sign is blocking the ows sign!

----------


## Matt Collins

Let the games begin!

----------


## awake

"Fair redistribution" = being stolen from the least and claiming your are the worst victim of theft.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I love the automatic refresh!

----------


## KramerDSP

"PEACE Ron Paul" - Awesome.

"Stop The War On Women" 

"Ron Paul 2012"

"End The ATMS"

Hahahahaha

----------


## MarcNY



----------


## libertybrewcity

> 


^^why do you keep posting this?

----------


## Carehn

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/bloomberg-us/


 You sexy beast, you!

----------


## 69360

Ron's in the center!

----------


## Harry96

I've always liked the sit-down format for debates.

----------


## 69360

> ^^why do you keep posting this?


Yeah really. A 3rd party run hands the election to BO on a silver platter.

----------


## bluesc

> I've always liked the sit-down format for debates.


Ron is most comfortable that way.

Let's go!

----------


## Harry96

> Ron is most comfortable that way.
> 
> Let's go!


I would think everyone would be, physically. Standing in one spot for two hours is brutal.

----------


## Kords21

Get em Ron!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Provide commentary for those on mobile devices please

----------


## Razmear

Will they have a kids table for Santorum and Huntsman?

----------


## bluesc

> I would think everyone would be, physically. Standing in one spot for two hours is brutal.


I meant when speaking. He moves around a lot when standing and speaking.

----------


## xdream

> It's all about economics, and it's in NH. This will be Ron Paul's chance to really shine through!
> 
> 
> 
> Who is taking bets for how much air time he'll actually be given?


I have 5 bucks... er... debt notes on 7 questions.

----------


## Harry96

> I meant when speaking. He moves around a lot when standing and speaking.


I know, but I would think it'd be much more comfortable physically for everyone. As George Costanza said, why stand when you can sit?

----------


## Carehn

NOOOOO! The stream will not work. Please someone help me. Im getting the shakes. Need my Ron fix!

----------


## Canderson

no gary johnson?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Omg. Automatic thread updates.

----------


## awake

RP signs are waving

----------


## Chieppa1

Bloomberg/TV stream is working, just audio is a little off.

----------


## tribute_13

If they use the Reality Check on Ron Paul mid sentence during an answer, I will literally throw my computer out the window.

----------


## Harry96

This new auto refresh thing is horrible. Every time I'm in the middle of typing something, the auto refresh yanks the page up, away from my text box. 

OMG, it has happened like six times while I've been typing this. What the hell is wrong with whoever designed this?!

----------


## Carehn

> Bloomberg/TV stream is working, just audio is a little off.


Link, LINK! For the love of God, Link!

----------


## Chieppa1

ummm.... http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/

its a weird one lol.

----------


## Harry96

Thanks again to whoever did this. Hitting the refresh button whenever I wanted to reload the thread was way too taxing.

----------


## bluesc

> Link, LINK! For the love of God, Link!


http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/

----------


## Patrick Henry

This should be amazing for RP,  but I fear this debate will be a joke. I sure hope I am wrong.

----------


## Harry96

> Link, LINK! For the love of God, Link!


How do I Google Bloomberg?! For the love of God, how do I do it?!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

9-9-9

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul front and center!

----------


## libertybrewcity

999!

----------


## Bongo Fury

Nein Nein Nein

----------


## ZanZibar

Is this auto refreshing?!!? why?!!

----------


## bluesc

999!

----------


## johndeal

Blinking alot.

----------


## IterTemporis

How can we turn it off?

----------


## Kords21

999 mentioned 4 times in a min? Good grief

----------


## Shane Harris

holy cow hes the blinking king

----------


## Carehn

> http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/


thank you good sir.

----------


## sevin

> Is this auto refreshing?!!? why?!!


That's awesome!

----------


## Tina

LOL Perry has on his sweet face.

----------


## Harry96

This auto refresh is yanking the page all around every two seconds!

----------


## JoshLowry

> Is this auto refreshing?!!? why?!!


Lighter server load.

----------


## johndeal

As you know I am a former Democrat so that will help.
Rick Perry

----------


## tribute_13

lol Perry is already sounding like a moron.

----------


## green73

auto refresh is great!

----------


## ZanZibar

HOW do we turn it off?!?!

----------


## ZanZibar

Everytime it refreshed the pages moves, we can't read the posts!

----------


## Deinonychus

Auto refresh is pretty neat.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"we need a leader"  meme = SUCKS

----------


## akalucas

999?  more like 666

----------


## sevin

"I'd be a leader." I'm so tired of BS generalities like this. What's your PLAN!?

----------


## Harry96

> Lighter server load.


You know what else will give you a lighter server load? Every single person logging off because this auto refresh makes the thread unreadable.

----------


## jberchtold

that's what i'm thinking

----------


## awake

Cain, Perry and Rommy, more hot air than a hair dressing convention.

----------


## 1836er

Saying nothing at all so far this bunch of losers.  Ho hum.

----------


## Bongo Fury

59 59 59

----------


## carmaphob

auto refresh work great for me.

----------


## pacelli

looks like the "economy show" is going to be the $#@!ing "perry-romney" show again

----------


## WD-NY

note the camera angles - they're angled so Paul doesn't show up in any frame that includes the other "front runners"

----------


## Chieppa1

Ron is front and center, but not with their camera angles

----------


## Eric21ND

999......drink everyone!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I can read the thread fine on my iPad 2.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Nein Nein Nein


lol! beat me to it!

"Bongo Fury  Frank Zappa approved!  Welcome!!



Bunkloco

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

This is like every other debate: ignore Dr. Paul and go back to Romney and Perry over and over.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Auto refresh working fine for me as well.

----------


## pauliticalfan

bachmann before paul wtf

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> 999......drink everyone!


was this the game tonight?  missed the memo!

----------


## jkob

They're doing some careful camerawork to make sure they don't show Ron

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Bachmann looks terrifying

----------


## Tiger35

Boy they sure can talk for hours about nothing.

----------


## hazek

Bachmann speaking some substance and truth for a change..

----------


## bluesc

Bachmann was just parroting Ron.

----------


## Matt Collins

*Herman Cain:* 
*From TARP-apologist to Mr. Tea Party?*


*If they want to nail me with my support for TARP* -- *you know what?* *I'm not going to be able to counter that*.  - Herman Cain: My Support For TARP Could Be A Problem, 06/09/11


*Back in 2008, Cain wrote that anyone who opposed the financial sector bailout was practicing economic illiteracy:*
*The problem is economic illiteracy* Far from Nationalization, Purchase of Bank Stocks Is a Win-Win for Taxpayers , 10/20/2008


*Cain defended his support of TARP, again and again:*
*We can take our $700 billion in aspirin now*, or wait for a $700 trillion surgery if the economy tanks. Wall Street and the Disastrous Main Street Ripple Effect That Could Have Been, 09/22/2008

*Earth to taxpayers!* *Owning stock in banks is not nationalization of the banking industry*. Its trying to solve a problem. Owning a part of the major banks in America is not a bad thing. We could make a profit while solving a problem.  Far from Nationalization, Purchase of Bank Stocks Is a Win-Win for Taxpayers , 10/20/2008

*The free market purists objection to this is that it smacks at government control of the banking industry, which is called nationalization. They are correct*. It smacks...  Far from Nationalization, Purchase of Bank Stocks Is a Win-Win for Taxpayers , 10/20/2008


*and believed that TARP would work just fine:*
Now dont tell Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid, *but if this works*, *and I believe it will*, the Bush Administration will have gotten this one right.  Far from Nationalization, Purchase of Bank Stocks Is a Win-Win for Taxpayers , 10/20/2008

*The actions by the Treasury* *are a win-win for the taxpayer*. Far from Nationalization, Purchase of Bank Stocks Is a Win-Win for Taxpayers , 10/20/2008

*These actions by the Treasury, the Federal Reserve Bank* and the actions by the Federal Depositors Insurance Corporation (FDIC)  *these actions have a high probability of success*. Far from Nationalization, Purchase of Bank Stocks Is a Win-Win for Taxpayers , 10/20/2008

----------


## Eric21ND

> was this the game tonight?  missed the memo!


It's always the game!   Drink on "Obamacare" from Bachmann and take a shot @ "One....Term...President"   lol

----------


## hazek

> Bachmann was just parroting Ron.


Yep, and left out FED, but still..

----------


## Give me liberty

Newt  is a moron

----------


## ZanZibar

No Newt is brilliant. He's like a fox.

----------


## Seth

Let's see if they go to Santorum and Huntsman before Ron...

----------


## Harry96

I can't stand this stupid auto refresh jerking the page up and down every few seconds. This literally sapped every ounce of enjoyment I could possibly get from chatting about the debate here, and it looks like a lot of others feel the same way. I'm out.

----------


## Esoteric

sooo how about Bachmann parroting Ron's 2003 housing statement?

----------


## airborne373

Newt loves the sound of his own voice.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt Gingrich: No Littering

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> No Newt is brilliant. He's like a fox.


a slimy fox.  full of snot.

----------


## JoshLowry

Changed auto-refresh to every 20 seconds.

(You may have to refresh the page manually if you are still stuck at refreshing every 5 seconds.)

----------


## Tiger35

Put Barney Frank and Chris Dodd in jail. LOL

----------


## bluesc

Oh I dislike Newt.

----------


## Bongo Fury

> It's always the game!   Drink on "Obamacare" from Bachmann and take a shot @ "One....Term...President"   lol


I'm taking a sip of wine every time someone speaks except Ron Paul. <hick>

----------


## Tiger35

Hey we are all co-opting your message HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

LOL jab at Cain!

----------


## Proph

Hah...he just burned Cain.

----------


## bluesc

Ron just hit out at Cain

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

I'm going to faint - they just asked Ron a question about the Fed!!

----------


## Harry96

> Changed auto-refresh to every 20 seconds.
> 
> (You may have to refresh the page manually if you are still stuck at refreshing every 5 seconds.)


Thanks, Josh. It's better.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

BOOM. Dr. Paul just called Cain out (indirectly).

----------


## kill the banks

go Ron

----------


## green73

Say it's Cain, Ron. The crowd won't know.

----------


## Kords21

Liked the credit he gave bloomberg

----------


## johndeal

Will they address Cain and the Fed?

----------


## ZanZibar

I fell out of my chair when Ron said that!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

build coalitions, not give up principles!

----------


## awake

Cain, Perry and Rommy, more hot air than a hair dressing convention.

----------


## johndeal

Nope

----------


## svobody

> Say it's Cain, Ron. IThe crowd won't know.


I'm sure it'll get back to that

----------


## Chieppa1

Wish he called out Cain by name. No one but us knows who he's talking about.

----------


## crhoades

by not mentioning cain by name he didn't give him 30 seconds...

----------


## Kords21

That was brilliant to not call Cain by name

----------


## Harry96

Santorum, right now, you're the gas capitol of the world.

----------


## WD-NY

WOW - that answer perfectly captured Paul's 2 "personalities"

"Loopy/Goofy" Ron started the answer (waving of hands, texas drawl, etc.) - not good.

But "serious/stern" Paul came out of nowhere and cleaned up during the second half of his answer.  Hopefully he can stay in that mode for the rest of the debate

----------


## svobody

> by not mentioning cain by name he didn't give him 30 seconds...


ding ding ding

----------


## akalucas

> by not mentioning cain by name he didn't give him 30 seconds...


+1

----------


## musicmax

Great reaction to the question to RP.  But he rambled again.  Hope he calms down like he usually does in the seated interviews.

----------


## JoshLowry

I can't find this debate on any of my channels in Houston.

----------


## devil21

Ha I found the real debate thread.  I was stuck on that Matt-approved bull$#@! one.

----------


## Orgoonian

> That was brilliant to not call Cain by name


Agreed.
Let the others fall on their swords

----------


## johndeal

That could have been a lot funnier Huntsman

----------


## IterTemporis

Nice eye roll Perry.

----------


## Esoteric

Ron needed to say that Herman used to* WORK FOR THE FED*.  4 out of 10 .

----------


## Give me liberty

Newt  stole Ron Paul speech

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf was that face by perry?

----------


## akalucas

lol perry just rolled his eyes

----------


## bluesc

> I can't find this debate on any of my channels in Houston.


Can you watch online? http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/

----------


## smithtg

> I can't find this debate on any of my channels in Houston.


live stream

hxxp://www.bloomberg.com/tv/

----------


## Kords21

Maybe he just passed gas?

----------


## Carehn

This debate sucks.

----------


## devil21

Did RP dye his eyebrows?  They look really funny.

----------


## VictorB

> I can't find this debate on any of my channels in Houston.


ATT Uverse channel 222

or watch online at: http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Newt  stole Ron Paul speech


They always do this to Ron, they make sure they get other candidates to speak first so it sounds like its their ideas instead of Ron's.

----------


## musicmax

WaPo for Death Panels

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Wtf was that face by perry?


Merck party favors?

----------


## orenbus

> I can't find this debate on any of my channels in Houston.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics

----------


## Kords21

What's with all the Perry close ups?

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

lol no question for RP on medicare?

----------


## Bongo Fury

> What's with all the Perry close ups?


he has pretty hair

----------


## lucky_bg

> I can't find this debate on any of my channels in Houston.


Washington Post stream works beautifully for me:

http://washingtonpostlive.com/confer...dential-debate

----------


## Harry96

Bachmann looks horrible. She somehow goes from hot to horrible from debate to debate.

----------


## johndeal

Ask the Doctor about medical care. Do it. I know you can.

----------


## Eric21ND

DRINK!!  "Obamacare"

----------


## jax

damn the production value of this station blows. horrible lighting, shakey cameras, nervous hosts. however, i do like their debate style

----------


## green73

Maybe they're giving him the Nixon treatment, as he looks like hell.

----------


## kahless

The Bloomberg feed is the best quality live feed I think I have ever watched over the net.  I do not get Bloomberg on Cablevision but the picture watching it over Cablevision internet is far superior than the quality of the HD channels they provide.

----------


## Matt Collins

*Herman Cain: Federal Reserve Audit Unnecessary*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q18jMzTWJ9A

*<strong><a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q18jMzTWJ9A" target="_blank">

----------


## green73

> Maybe they're giving him the Nixon treatment, as he looks like hell.


Re: Perry

----------


## Harry96

Huntsman has great hair.

----------


## Lord Xar

Someone needs to get word to Jack Hunter/Wead and have them knock some sense into Ron and tell him to stop pussy footing around.

This is the same old $#@! where he goes over people's heads. Doesn't call anybody out and plays the polite gentlement, to a fault.

This is rather frustrating. 

DID ANY OF YOU THINK THIS WAS GONNA BE DIFFERENT? The media follows the same exact script every $#@!ing single time!!! It is Ron Paul who needs to change his script.. he isn't, so others steal his thunder, and he is wallowing in averageness becasue he doesn't take hold of the situation.

arghh.

----------


## Maximus

I'm enjoying the format so far.  The establishment blowhards make it boring.

----------


## smithtg

does huntsman hair even move

----------


## Aratus

142 people are in our chatroom area

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> Bachmann looks horrible. She somehow goes from *hot* to horrible from debate to debate.


lol wut

----------


## bluesc

Hahahaha. 999 just got owned.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Cain not getting much speaking time for a supposed front-runner.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Huntsman!!

----------


## Kords21

Bachman's laugh is just scary

----------


## IterTemporis

Nice one Huntsman.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Was that Bachmann or Hillary cackling?

----------


## Kords21

Sure is a long mintue for huntsman

----------


## Harry96

> lol wut


Yeah, I know, some people disagree. Sometimes I think she looks really hot, then other times -- like tonight -- she looks horrible. She reminds me of the Two-Face from Seinfeld.

----------


## bluesc

999!

----------


## Bongo Fury

lol....wait wait wait

----------


## Eric21ND

6 drinks for 999 and three "Obamacares" from Bachmann...man I'm gonna be drunk!

----------


## IterTemporis

This is what Ron needs to do. He needs to speak out.

----------


## green73

zzzzz

----------


## 69360

This is the biggest load of crap debate yet. Total bull$#@!.

----------


## Harry96

Cain's tie is ugly.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## jumpyg1258

_Hey look at me, I'm Cain dammit and I got a 999 deal!_

What a turd.

----------


## Tina

UGH! That's way longer than 30 seconds

----------


## mac_hine

"my advisers come from the american people" WTF

----------


## green73

Who?

----------


## bluesc

LOL. Can't name advisors.

----------


## musicmax

> Cain's tie is ugly.


He's only got that one.  And one suit.

----------


## Esoteric

Don't ask Ron about his economic advice..

----------


## Tiger35

Mr. Cain did any of your economists predict the collapse in 08? Oh they were involved? Ok.

----------


## eduardo89

Is Ron there??!?!?! WHy don't they talk to him!?

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul has won the debate over the Federal Reserve - a blog by Jack Hunter:
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/1...deral-reserve/

----------


## Give me liberty

There goes mit romney  chances

----------


## jumpyg1258

Just cause someone believes something is going to happen doesn't make it not hypothetical.  Romney is actually correct.  I wish they wouldn't ask these stupid hypotheticals, usually they go to Ron.

----------


## Razmear

This Rich Lowery? 
http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...gin-rich-lowry

----------


## Kords21

Ron needs to pretend he's talking to Bernake and slap Cain's 999 plan down

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Romney looks stupid, trying to downplay the risk of Europe defaulting.

----------


## musicmax

> This Rich Lowery? 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...gin-rich-lowry


"Rich Lowry from Cleveland Texas"

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

LOL Romney is getting owned!  it's over folks!!  he's pro bailout!

----------


## bluesc

Oh dear. He is forced to defend TARP.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Cmon. How does this not kill Romney?

----------


## jcarcinogen

just what we need, 9% sales tax on food, everything. Its hard for me to listen to this and watch the sheep lap it up.

----------


## musicmax

> This Rich Lowery? 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...gin-rich-lowry


"Rich Lowry from Cleveland Texas"

----------


## Carehn

romney just lost the election!!!

----------


## RKoho

I like this chick

----------


## KramerDSP

Whoa!!! Romney defends Bush and Paulson! Great questioning designed to paint him into an absolute. Romney will not rule out bailiouts.

----------


## kahless

Had no idea it was Rich Lowry.  Watched him pimp Cain on McLaughlin last weekend.  What BS that he is Cain's advisor for 999.

----------


## Kords21

Didn't know that Rommney was such a tap dancer

----------


## Eric21ND

Romney defending TARP bawahahaha

----------


## IterTemporis

Did you see Ron's face when Romney couldn't give an answer?

----------


## Harry96

They're raking Romney over the coals.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Lol Cain cannot go 20 seconds without saying 9-9-9. I wish they would let him talk the whole time.

----------


## KramerDSP

> romney just lost the election!!!


Yep.

----------


## Esoteric

Right now is when Ron needs to politely raise his hand.

----------


## Razmear

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/authors/rich_lowry/
Rich Lowry is the editor of National Review.

Maybe a differnt one?

----------


## mac_hine

*ron needs to assert himself, damnit*

----------


## Matt Collins

*Cains 9-9-9 Doesnt Add Up*



*Paradoxically, then, if you want higher taxes and permanently bigger government, one way to get there would be to support Herman Cain's 999 plan!*

*Cain doesn't get rid of the income tax*. Instead, he reforms it. *And then he adds a new levy -- a national retail sales tax -- on top of it*. 

No wonder Mr. Cain has fallen back to a two-step strategy: *9% is a teaser rate*! 

But *adding a national retail sales tax on top of the federal income tax* (even a flat tax) *is a bad idea,* because *it creates the infrastructure for a federal-level, European-style VAT*.

Herman Cain's "999 Plan": The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly 10/06/2011




The second problem with Cain's plan is more serious than the first. *It puts in place the infrastructure for a VAT*, *a Value Added Tax*. 

*Cash-register sales taxes have a habit of evolving into VATs*. That's what happened in Europe. *And that's undoubtedly what will happen here, if we adopt Cain's plan.*

And if Cain's 9% personal flat tax failed to remain flat*we would end up with the worst of both worlds: a confiscatory income tax and a job-crushing VAT*.

Herman Cain's "999 Plan": The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly 10/06/2011




Herman Cains bid for the Republican presidential nomination is fueled in part by his proposed U.S. tax code overhaul that *tax policy veterans say doesnt add up*.
Tax policy experts say *Cains plan is unrealistic* because it presumes that no deductions and exemptions will be permitted, no matter how popular.

*Either Herman Cain is the tax messiah or is proposing a system that has no correspondence to real-world tax systems*, 

In practice, *it will have the same economic effect as a 27 percent uncapped payroll tax.* 

Cains 9-9-9 Arithmetic Raises Revenue Generation Questions 10/05/2011

----------


## pfosse

> Romney looks stupid, trying to downplay the risk of Europe defaulting.


+rep

----------


## eduardo89

Is this a debate or a Romney monologue?

----------


## jax

romenys been talking for 5 minutes alreayd j

----------


## WD-NY

Ron step the heck up now!

----------


## Harry96

I hope this does to Romney what Perry's last performance did to him.

----------


## Aratus

> Oh dear. He is forced to defend TARP.





> Cmon. How does this not kill Romney?


he flipflops cleverly i innocently say---?

----------


## akalucas

wow, a lot of time for Romney

----------


## Chieppa1

I like these questions. They mentioned Paul. Calling out Romney. Please ask Ron what he thinks.

----------


## green73

wtf

----------


## musicmax

> *ron needs to assert himself, damnit*


Indeed.

$#@! back to Hermie

----------


## Tina

Romeny Cain Love Fest

----------


## Kords21

Let Cain and Rommeny shoot themselves in the foot. Keep talking

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

OOH! Cain gets stabbed! Pro-TARP!

----------


## Bongo Fury

Crap....this is all Cain vs. Romney.

----------


## Harry96

This is one case where it's fine to give a disproportionate amount of time to one candidate, because they're really going after him and asking follow-up questions.

----------


## jkob

Cain and Romney defending the bailouts wow

----------


## akalucas

cain again!

----------


## bluesc

Ron needs to do what Newt is doing and getting away with.

----------


## devil21

Ron needs to start creating his speaking time like Newt just did.

----------


## Eric21ND

Hahah Cain called out

----------


## WD-NY

LOL, Gingrich interjects... but PAUL DOESN'T. 

JESUS

----------


## Carehn

Why did Ron not stomp them into the ground over this! Why don't they let him talk

----------


## Kords21

I wish Ron would speak up and remind people that he was adamantly against TARP from the beginning

----------


## musicmax

Newt just jumps in.  SPEAK UP RON

----------


## akalucas

ron paul  needs to get in there like ginrich

----------


## Harry96

Okay, the auto refresh is NOT only going every 20 seconds now. How much do we have to complain before you turn it off?!

----------


## Billay

Gingrich is taking charge on what Paul should be doing.

----------


## IterTemporis

... Hmph. When I heard Newt speak up I thought it was Ron..

Cain agreed with Romney, I wonder how this will go with his supporters..

----------


## acptulsa

> Crap....this is all Cain vs. Romney.


Hey--if they can destroy each other we're in first...

----------


## jax

really? thats the halfassed question ron gets?

----------


## Kords21

I like Ron's tie

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Finally! Dr. Paul gets a chance to lay out the Keynesian vs. Austrian economics argument!

----------


## Orgoonian

Boom!

----------


## libertybrewcity

well said Ron! You're the man!

----------


## Kords21

Oh, they track time when Ron's speaking but let the other candidates ramble on? Yeah, I see how it is

----------


## green73

Stop cutting him off charlie, ya $#@!stick.

----------


## notsure

Slam.

----------


## parocks

The end of the housing question was good for Paul.

----------


## Aratus

> Oh dear. He is forced to defend TARP.





> *ron needs to 
> assert himself, 
> damnit*


dang!

----------


## eduardo89

Ron should have mentioned he was the ONLY one at the table who saw the crisis coming!!!

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Geeez, when are some of these guys going to drop out?

----------


## Eric21ND

Newt whispered to Ron something...I imagine he said "you nailed it dude"

----------


## musicmax

> Boom!


Exactly what I was going to post.  Ron crushed that one.

----------


## bluesc

Ron should have mentioned that he predicted the housing crisis. He IS one of those Austrian economists.

----------


## vroomery

Thats what I call a truth bomb! Stop tinkering with the system and tell Bernake he doesn't have a job anymore because the position no longer exists.

----------


## RKoho

ron needs to let people know his record! f'in hell. Just say "Had everyone listened to me in 2000 we would have avoided the housing bubble because it was so obvious to me and other austrian economist."

----------


## mac_hine

Why doesn't say something like, "In April of 2002, I gave a speech on the floor of the house of representatives predicting the financial crisis. No other candidate here knew what was coming, I did"

----------


## Tod

> "Rich Lowry from Cleveland Texas"


Didn't he first say Cleveland OHIO and then later Cleveland TEXAS?  I thought that is what he said....

----------


## Kords21

In addition to his record also point out that Cain called it all fictional

----------


## Maximus

Say you opposed TARP from the beginning

----------


## 69360

Ron schooled the whole table and they cut him off for a commercial. Typical.

----------


## eduardo89

When they talk about 9-9-9 again, Ron needs to add in "What's to stop the government from raising it to 50-50-50?!"

----------


## PursuePeace

> Why doesn't say something like, "In April of 2002, I gave a speech on the floor of the house of representatives predicting the financial crisis. No other candidate here knew what was coming, I did"


Yes!

----------


## The Gold Standard

He is still using the same words about liquidating debt and malinvestment which are correct, but voters are too stupid to understand. Someone needs to help him figure out a way to dumb down his message. Especially when they cut him off so abruptly but let everyone else talk as long as they want, he needs a shorter and simpler answer so people know what he is saying.

----------


## Bobcat

If you don't like how they are not giving Ron Paul the same time to talk as other candidates, please support the BLACK THIS OUT money bomb! If we raise 6+ million dollars, we can buy our own coverage!

----------


## Kords21

Granted, we still have a long way to go electionwise, but this is the pefect debate topic for Dr. Paul to jsut dominate and show America why he should be POTUS, the gloves need to come off

----------


## Original_Intent

WOW FREAKING WOW.

Romney can repeat his points three times and spend 5 minutes saying nothing, and they let him blather on, Ron Paul spends 60 seconds building a case and saying something of substance and they interrupt him "OK, OK, that's enough, thank you!"

Head is going to freaking explode!

----------


## crhoades

Ron:  Last election cycle at the Michigan debate Mitt said there was no problem.  Cain said there was no problem a week before.  I was on the house floor warning of the housing bubble in 2003.  What we need is leadership.  Not business people.  We need people who understand politics and economics and economics cannot be summarized in a slogan like 9-9-9.  You need to understand the Federal Reserve.  Cain should understand it since he was the chairman of it but it seems he is an apologist...

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ronald Reagan looks like he just came back from the dead to make that statement.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Newt whispered to Ron something...I imagine he said "you nailed it dude"


He is very friendly to Ron I have noticed.

----------


## Kords21

Perry is not doing himself any favors in this debate

----------


## lucky_bg

Watch debate on Washington Post stream, and vote in many polls at the same time. Ron is at 33% as is Cain, as answer to question who won first 30 min of debate.

http://washingtonpostlive.com/confer...dential-debate

----------


## libertybrewcity

CRASH AND BURN!!!! BOOOOOOoOOOOOOOM

----------


## wgadget

Rick Perry...WUT?

----------


## musicmax

> Didn't he first say Cleveland OHIO and then later Cleveland TEXAS?  I thought that is what he said....


Yes he said Ohio first, then when pressed to name more advisers he fumbled and named the same guy and said Texas.

----------


## Matthew Zak

I just realized Ron Paul's biggest flaw, and why a lot of what he says falls on deaf ears. 

He speaks as if the audience is educated to a certain level. Yes, to you or I, he makes perfect sense. Either because we understood it in the first place, or we took the time to figure it out. But Americans general don't do that. They look for buzz words and buzz phrases. They look for vague generalities that have virtually no specific points. Americans like to think they're as intelligent as the people talking, and so in some perverted way they admire the dumbest $#@!er up there because they aren't talking over their heads. "He's obviously smart: Because I understand what he's saying, and I'm smart." Ron Paul often cuts himself off to save himself time and get to another point, because he incorrectly thinks his audience already knows the rest of his sentence. Perhaps that is because he has heard himself say it and think it so many times, it nauseates him to have to think it, or say it yet again? Whatever the case may be, it is painfully clear that he is not speaking to all Americans... he's speaking to those who understand him, or want to. He needs to speak to the American people the way Romney does: As if they're mentally inept.

----------


## Matt Collins

"Mitt Romney Unfit" - a blog by Jack Hunter: http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/1...-romney-unfit/

----------


## libertybrewcity

Perry should go back stage and do a couple lines.

----------


## mac_hine

Mitt perry must've munched a perc during the commercial break. He's high again

----------


## wgadget

I think Cain's secret economic advisors are secret. LOL

----------


## IterTemporis

Romney is a good speaker, he knows how to squeeze his way out of answering a difficult question and turning it in his favor.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ron: Last election cycle at the Michigan debate Mitt said there was no problem. Cain said there was no problem a week before. I was on the house floor warning of the housing bubble in 2003. What we need is leadership. Not business people. We need people who understand politics and economics and economics cannot be summarized in a slogan like 9-9-9. You need to understand the Federal Reserve. Cain should understand it since he was the chairman of it but it seems he is an apologist...


nice answer boom boom boom can i get wayooooo!!

----------


## wgadget

> mitt perry must've munched a perc during the commercial break. He's high again


dewd.

----------


## Eric21ND

This refreshing hurts my brain, makes it hard to read the thread.  

Perry is a tard btw.

----------


## devil21

Did Santorum go home?

----------


## sailingaway

> Watch debate on Washington Post stream, and vote in many polls at the same time. Ron is at 33% as is Cain, as answer to question who won first 30 min of debate.
> 
> http://washingtonpostlive.com/confer...dential-debate


where is the poll?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Ron:  Last election cycle at the Michigan debate Mitt said there was no problem.  Cain said there was no problem a week before.  I was on the house floor warning of the housing bubble in 2003.  What we need is leadership.  Not business people.  We need people who understand politics and economics and economics cannot be summarized in a slogan like 9-9-9.  You need to understand the Federal Reserve.  Cain should understand it since he was the chairman of it but it seems he is an apologist...


Even better, Ron warned in 1999 of an impending housing bubble beginning to build.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ugh $#@! you Romney, Defense is our biggest waster in our government!

----------


## trey4sports

is it just me or does anyone else get the feeling Charlie Rose did a little blow before this debate?

----------


## carmaphob

> Ron:  Last election cycle at the Michigan debate Mitt said there was no problem.  Cain said there was no problem a week before.  I was on the house floor warning of the housing bubble in 2003.  What we need is leadership.  Not business people.  We need people who understand politics and economics and economics cannot be summarized in a slogan like 9-9-9.  You need to understand the Federal Reserve.  Cain should understand it since he was the chairman of it but it seems he is an apologist...


nice!

----------


## wgadget

Come on, Ron...Give the dumb masses something they can sink their teeth into..

----------


## musicmax

An INCREASE in SPENDING is NOT a CUT

----------


## green73

wth Newt just speaks when he wants.

----------


## mac_hine

Romney talking militarism..... Butt in RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wait, Newt just did

----------


## Shane Harris

newt keeps giving himself chances to speak by interrupting. ron needs to do that

----------


## bluesc

If Newt can get away with this all the time, Ron can too.

----------


## lucky_bg

> where is the poll?


Polls jump up over the part where is live feed with comments and tweets.

----------


## tremendoustie

Did perry just say that the american people are "untrustworthy"? I swear, he really is bush wearing a mask.

----------


## green73

LOL lone voice

----------


## bluesc

Bachmann thinks she was a lone voice against raising the debt limit. Lol.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Why does Bachmann talk to us like we're a bunch of babies?

----------


## eduardo89

Bachmann was the *lone* voice in congress against raising the debt ceiling?!?!? $#@! you michele!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

is it just me or does it seem like everyone sounds like Ron Paul tonight?

----------


## jumpyg1258

> If Newt can get away with this all the time, Ron can too.


You're kidding yourself if you think our corporate masters would let Ron just cut in like Newt is.

----------


## Tod

Dr. Paul needs to speak up and show some LEADERSHIP!  Newt keeps butting in; that should be our man doing that.

----------


## Eleutheros

> I just realized Ron Paul's biggest flaw, and why a lot of what he says falls on deaf ears. 
> 
> He speaks as if the audience is educated to a certain level. Yes, to you or I, he makes perfect sense. Either because we understood it in the first place, or we took the time to figure it out. But Americans general don't do that. They look for buzz words and buzz phrases. They look for vague generalities that have virtually no specific points. Americans like to think they're as intelligent as the people talking, and so in some perverted way they admire the dumbest $#@!er up there because they aren't talking over their heads. "He's obviously smart: Because I understand what he's saying, and I'm smart." Ron Paul often cuts himself off to save himself time and get to another point, because he incorrectly thinks his audience already knows the rest of his sentence. Perhaps that is because he has heard himself say it and think it so many times, it nauseates him to have to think it, or say it yet again? Whatever the case may be, it is painfully clear that he is not speaking to all Americans... he's speaking to those who understand him, or want to. He needs to speak to the American people the way Romney does: As if they're mentally inept.


+rep

----------


## IterTemporis

Why does Bachmann always say the same thing? I feel as if I have heard Bachmann say that several times.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> Bachmann was the *lone* voice in congress against raising the debt ceiling?!?!? $#@! you michele!


Exactly what I was thinking

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Why does Bachmann talk to us like we're a bunch of babies?


Because she thinks she can win your kids over by telling them a chicken crossed the road joke.

----------


## JoshS

wow everyone studied up on their ron paul talking points tonight

----------


## eduardo89

bachmann has a background in economics??!??!?!?!

----------


## sailingaway

> If Newt can get away with this all the time, Ron can too.


It isn't a matter of can.  Ron isn't an interrupter, he believes it is rude and it is clearly ingrained to a damaging extent when he is trying to get a word in edgewise with pushy SOBs.

----------


## Simple

Bachmann claimed to stand alone against the debt increase. Ron looks irritated.

----------


## lucky_bg

This page refreshing is great improvement!

----------


## parocks

> I just realized Ron Paul's biggest flaw, and why a lot of what he says falls on deaf ears. 
> 
> He speaks as if the audience is educated to a certain level. Yes, to you or I, he makes perfect sense. Either because we understood it in the first place, or we took the time to figure it out. But Americans general don't do that. They look for buzz words and buzz phrases. They look for vague generalities that have virtually no specific points. Americans like to think they're as intelligent as the people talking, and so in some perverted way they admire the dumbest $#@!er up there because they aren't talking over their heads. "He's obviously smart: Because I understand what he's saying, and I'm smart." Ron Paul often cuts himself off to save himself time and get to another point, because he incorrectly thinks his audience already knows the rest of his sentence. Perhaps that is because he has heard himself say it and think it so many times, it nauseates him to have to think it, or say it yet again? Whatever the case may be, it is painfully clear that he is not speaking to all Americans... he's speaking to those who understand him, or want to. He needs to speak to the American people the way Romney does: As if they're mentally inept.


He should get something memorized, a message.

----------


## mac_hine

Charlie Rose's hair is a disaster

----------


## Elwar

Wow...I am surprised...


I found the Bloomburg channel...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Why does Bachmann talk to us like we're a bunch of babies?


Because she thinks she can win your kids over by telling them a chicken crossed the road joke.

----------


## musicmax

Bachmann just claimed "her background is in economics"

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Seriously? 9-9-9 again?

----------


## libertybrewcity

lol WHAT THE HELL

----------


## Esoteric

WTF was that?

----------


## Kords21

WTF? 999 on the big screen?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Can the media show their bias any more than they are?

----------


## musicmax

WTF they show a Fed Hermie VIDEO?

----------


## wide awake

9-9-9

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Are all the candidates going to be able to show a campaign commercial?

----------


## sailingaway

> Bachmann just claimed "her background is in economics"


She must be referring to when she was an attorney for the IRS.  That's a kind of economics, I guess.

----------


## Bongo Fury

I already ate 5 tacos but I'm hungry for pizza and don't know why.

----------


## 69360

what the hell is this a cain commercial?

----------


## Harry96

> When they talk about 9-9-9 again, Ron needs to add in "What's to stop the government from raising it to 50-50-50?!"


Absolutely. Also, what's to stop the government from just adding it onto the income tax? We're supposed to just take his word for it that the income tax will be repealed.

----------


## libertybrewcity

There is no way he just said "sound money".

----------


## blocks

> Are all the candidates going to be able to show a campaign commercial?


yeah lol. that was bizarre.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

it's good to be Kaing

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Sound money? Wtf?

----------


## Bruno

Ron, 0-0-0 plan!

----------


## IterTemporis

Cain, just because you think it is incorrect does not mean that it truly is incorrect..

----------


## RKoho

By the end of this debate everyone will be tired of the 9 9 9 plan

----------


## blocks

> Are all the candidates going to be able to show a campaign commercial?


yeah lol. that was bizarre.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> 9-9-9


lmao

----------


## devil21

I like the hot brunette.  She hits with the tougher questions.

----------


## green73

Who will get less time: Paul or Santorum?

----------


## Kords21

I kind of like how 999 is getting a lot of focus

----------


## kmalm585

"I get the same question all the time, Why do you want to be President? To be President!" What a stupid answer!

----------


## Kords21

Expose it for what it is

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Omg Cain is full of crap!!!

----------


## 69360

ask cain how he would implement this crap. come on already

----------


## flightlesskiwi

wtf?

what about the state sales tax and the county and the municipal sales taxes?  f*ck that!

----------


## musicmax

Cain just confused the FICA tax with the income tax and claimed that one of the "9"s would cut FICA.

----------


## acptulsa

> I kind of like how 999 is getting a lot of focus


It is catchy.  But so is the Black Plague.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow Bachmann..

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Bachmann making the argument finally. Don't give DC another way into our pockets.

----------


## kmalm585

Bachman is talking some truth, and the 666 was funny

----------


## BrittanySligar

9 pizzas, 9 toppings, 9 dollars.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

*slap*

----------


## Tiger35

666 lmao

----------


## green73

haha good one Bachmann

----------


## Chieppa1

Bachmann lol

----------


## sailingaway

> Bachmann claimed to stand alone against the debt increase. Ron looks irritated.


He should have SAID something. I hope he does. Otherwise sitting there with her saying it, people will believe it.  She was attending HIS meetings on that...

----------


## Xelaetaks

Haha Cain got raped. Lol

----------


## jkob

lol Bachmann calling Cain the devil

----------


## kill the banks

don't see Ron paul in some of those votes

----------


## Matthew Zak

I can not listen to Cain speak. His voice hurts my head, like those extra loud infomercials on in the middle of the night. 9-9-9... act now.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Yay!  Can we have a VAT please?

----------


## parocks

Bachmann calls Cain the devil, Rose does not let Cain respond "you gotta let me respond"

----------


## musicmax

Now a Romney video.  Let's see Ron's speech from 2003

----------


## akalucas

brillian move by bachman

----------


## libertybrewcity

Who is Huntsman and why is he getting so many questions?

----------


## libertybrewcity

I think they forgot about Santorum.

----------


## Kords21

C'mon Ron, Speak up!

----------


## musicmax

Huntsman yapping about QE likes he knows something

----------


## JoshS

sorta don't even feel like listening to this $#@! anymore. i'll just watch the RP highlights and trick myself into thinking the population's smart.

----------


## samsung1

love the 666 refernce by bachmann

----------


## eduardo89

> C'mon Ron, Speak up!


that frustrates me so much. he just stays quite!

----------


## devil21

> I think they forgot about Santorum.


I havent even seen him on camera.  They must have locked him in the bathroom.

----------


## Tod

I just noted on a TEA party FB page that Herman Cain's 999 tax plan is immoral because he taxes FOOD and that anyone who considers themselves a Christian should oppose this plan.

----------


## Bruno

Is Ron still in this debate?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Huntsman is getting more time than Perry. LOL!

----------


## eduardo89

> sorta don't even feel like listening to this $#@! anymore. i'll just watch the RP highlights and trick myself into thinking the population's smart.


i feel that way too sometimes.

----------


## IRONCLAD

I've left the debate, it sucks so bad, it's worse.

I am watching on "G4" channel.  "V" for Vendetta
This Debate sucks ass so much, on Channel "G4" I am watching "V" for Vendetta! It's far better then watching a debate where they "black out" Ron Paul!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> He should have SAID something. I hope he does. Otherwise sitting there with her saying it, people will believe it.  She was attending HIS meetings on that...


truth.  he doesn't like to be rude, but he needs to interrupt the children.

----------


## samsung1

ron paul is a soft spoken person

----------


## acptulsa

> C'mon Ron, Speak up!


It is kinda like, if they're running a free for all, then those are the rules you play by.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rick Perry...lol.

----------


## green73

Romney is the biggest empty suit ever

----------


## Deinonychus

Damn, this is boring.

----------


## IterTemporis

Perry is making lovely faces tonight, please keep on switching the camera to him when he makes ***** faces.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Booo China Boooo

----------


## bluesc

Perry then Huntsman again? Wow.

----------


## JoshS

china's 'cheating' now lol

----------


## Maximus

God damn, Perry mentions oil everytime we talks

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It is kinda like, if they're running a free for all, then those are the rules you play by.


this.

----------


## Patrick Henry

As predicted, this debate is a joke.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## Harry96

What happened to Perry? His face looks like a road map.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

We don't need 9-9-9, we need two pretzels for the gas jets

----------


## RKoho

if paul doesnt speak in 10 mins im tuning out. waste of my time

----------


## 69360

pass them and pull them back?

----------


## wgadget

> Why does Bachmann talk to us like we're a bunch of babies?


I think it's cuz she raised five biological and 83 foster children...

----------


## lucky_bg

Who won first 30 min of debate at Washington Post. Ron at 59% now!

----------


## kahless

Perry is imploding.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry finally gets some time and spews gobbledygook.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Get in there ROOOOOONNNNN!!

----------


## 1836er

OMG, Perry's so bad he makes some of the others look not entirely clueless by comparison.

----------


## Lord Xar

> C'mon Ron, Speak up!


ain't gonna happen.

They are pimping up Huntsman to suck more votes from Ron Paul's momentum from N.H.

Ron Paul has nobody to blame but himself. This is the same song n' dance... he doesn't speak up, he gets passed by, people steal his talking points.. etc.. same $#@! as in 2008!

Does Ron have a bunch of "yes" people working for him? Because I would have pulled him aside during the first debate and said:
"Do you want to $#@!ing win this thing? You have no friends on that stage. So stop acting like your gonna get a fair shake. You better 
start getting assertive and $#@!ing make of blazing trail, or else this is just gonna be a repeat of 2007!"

----------


## SlowSki

I think he has said treasure trove 3 times already.

----------


## Tiger35

Will the Real Ron Paul please stand up?

----------


## Kords21

At least we're beating Santorum in number of questions, I guess we can build off of that

----------


## libertybrewcity

people walking...

----------


## anaconda

I need a more reliable link or just have to watch later on youtube.

----------


## bluesc

Santorum just said he wants to go to war with China.

----------


## akalucas

seems the panel respects peple that speak up. rn paul needs todo this

P.S u know how annoying it is to write a reply whenthe page keeps auto refreshing!

----------


## jkob

Satorum: I WANNA GO TO WAR WITH CHINA

----------


## wgadget

OMG...SANTORUM is such a dick.

----------


## IterTemporis

Go to war with China...?

...??

----------


## Maximus

Santorum just blew Cain up!!!!!!

----------


## Billay

Cain getting $#@! on LMAO

----------


## JoshS

my head hurts.

----------


## AggieforPaul

Rick Perry is an idiot. He basically just said "We dont need to argue about policies, we just need to make America work!"

----------


## KramerDSP

Santorum: "I want to be China"

Romney: "Paulson and Bush had to do it"

Perry: (implosion)

Cain: (implosion)

Paul is winning by default.

----------


## Bruno

That's how many votes you are going to get in NH, Lol!

----------


## parocks

Santorum just ripped Cain apart.  A new sales tax.

----------


## jkob

Santorum is a good attack dog lol

----------


## sevin

> my head hurts.


mine too. not sure i can watch much more

----------


## Bongo Fury

Santorum...why doesn't he go away? Why? Why?

----------


## z9000

deleted

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## WD-NY

> ain't gonna happen.
> 
> They are pimping up Huntsman to suck more votes from Ron Paul's momentum from N.H.
> 
> Ron Paul has nobody to blame but himself. This is the same song n' dance... he doesn't speak up, he gets passed by, people steal his talking points.. etc.. same $#@! as in 2008!
> 
> Does Ron have a bunch of "yes" people working for him? Because I would have pulled him aside during the first debate and said:
> "Do you want to $#@!ing win this thing? You have no friends on that stage. So stop acting like your gonna get a fair shake. You better 
> start getting assertive and $#@!ing make of blazing trail, or else this is just gonna be a repeat of 2007!"


Does Ron Paul actually want to win? Seriously question.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I wish they'd let Santorum go. He's doing some damage here.

----------


## Kords21

No Paul question this entire segment? WTF!

----------


## Tiger35

What the hell is this?

----------


## anaconda

is there a decent link for this debate?

----------


## BrittanySligar

I always expect foam to start coming out of Santorum's mouth.

----------


## svobody

santorum attack dog has been sicced on cain lololol

will ron paul get more than 2 minutes in the next hour?doubtful

----------


## Esoteric

WTF is this circus

----------


## Harry96

Cain just cock-blocked the commercial break.

----------


## mac_hine

Santorum's having a breakdown. It's hilarious!

----------


## Andrew Ryan

This is ridiculous

----------


## 69360

1 hour. Ron speaks for 2 minutes.

----------


## bluesc

Going to Huntsman again?

----------


## musicmax

Charlie Rose: The building's on fire... we all have to evacuate.  But first, remarks from Cain and Romney.

----------


## libertybrewcity

LOLLOOOOLLLOLOL "I want to go to war with China"

----------


## smithtg

santorum love his asking about adding a 9% sales tax.  You got it right rick, too bad you are an idiot too

----------


## Tiger35

Ron needs to mention his name so he can give himself more time to talk. Just start talking in third person.

----------


## Bruno

Way to screw over Ron Paul, Charlie R

----------


## redmod79

I have to give frothy some credit for sticking up for himself... this debate is a joke!!!

----------


## RKoho

Paul needs Santorum's fire. Take all the time you want

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron.. please speak up.. People look up to others who speak up. It is possible for you to speak up without looking bad..

----------


## Bongo Fury

Ron looks bored.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Pathetic debate so far.

If I didn't have a horse in the race, I'd tune out.

----------


## Harry96

Sometimes Ron is too mild-mannered for his own good.

----------


## Bruno

Way to screw over Ron Paul, Charlie ROse!

----------


## jkob

lol why does Huntsman get to respond here

Paul really does need to start going on the offensive

----------


## bluesc

These moderators are horrible. This debate is horrible.

----------


## SlowSki

idiots.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Ron.  Brother.  I love ya

just. f'n talk.

----------


## jumpyg1258

If I was in that audience, I would be yelling "LET RON TALK!"  This has to be the most biased "debate" I think I have ever seen.

----------


## BrittanySligar

> WTF is this circus


“A national political campaign is better than the best circus ever heard of, with a mass baptism and a couple of hangings thrown in.” 
― H.L. Mencken

----------


## Kords21

Ron should just stand up "$#@! this, I'm going to a rally of my supporters"

----------


## svobody

No candidate is gonna ask ron $#@!. genius

----------


## kahless

These kiddy commercials are horrible.

----------


## Harry96

However, the mods are going after the other candidates hard. I almost feel like Ron is winning by default, just by being ignored.

----------


## anewvoice

> No candidate is gonna ask ron $#@!. genius


Yeah, nobody will dare.

----------


## justatrey

Could use some more Paul supporters on Bloomberg's facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/BloombergTelevision

----------


## libertybrewcity

why don't they just play the commercials online?

----------


## Eleutheros

> Bachman is talking some truth, and the 666 was funny


I posted this update on my FB page:

"When you take [Herman Cain's] 9-9-9 plan and turn it upside down, you'll notice that the devil is in the details"

- Michelle Bachmann, US Representative from Minnesota.

----------


## Chieppa1

$#@! this debate.

----------


## acptulsa

Sure hope he gets brilliant in the summation.

'I want to thank the moderators for giving me a ringside seat to their wrestling match.'

----------


## anaconda

Ron should announce he is quitting the debates, and cite the fact that he got to speak for 2 minutes out of the first hour, and will no longer participate in a debate where there is not equal time. It would be a big media splash, and would give him a couple of percentage points bump in the pols.

----------


## libertybrewcity

did anyone just hear that? 

"look at how warm everybody looks"

----------


## jax

this is the worst debate ive seen. only positive thing is the 9-9-9 bashing. but yet again complete and utter paul ignoring. thank god theres only about 100 people who are actually watching this debacle. 92 of which are in this thread

----------


## WD-NY

> These moderators are horrible. This debate is horrible.


It's not the moderators... Paul is sitting there saying NOTHING. This is the econ debate (AKA Paul's wheelhouse). *No excuses*

----------


## green73

I guess we shouldn't be surprised.

----------


## kill the banks

one hour in who's winning ... Vote

----------


## Tod

Facebook Poll, Paul losing miserably:  https://www.facebook.com/questions/235199459871753/

----------


## wgadget

I'm moving to New Zealand or something.

----------


## JoshS

> with that kind of attitude he won't win.


come on now man, be realistic

how can someone win if no one knows his views on anything. ron talks bar 6 minutes in any debate. let's get real he won't talk

----------


## The Gold Standard

Is Ron awake? 

They aren't going to ask him anything anyway, but he should at least try to put in an appearance.

At least Bachmann and Spreading Santorum seemed to do a good job on 999. Hopefully enough people can see what a joke it is now.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

what's the background of Charlie Rose?

This is Bull$#@!

Mathew Dowd is a Liberal POS too!

----------


## eduardo89

Someone needs to tell Ron to wake the $#@! up!

----------


## kahless

I am disappointed in the lack of performance from the server tonight.  Waiting forever for a page refresh.

----------


## Carehn

lol that one dude wants to go to war with china.

----------


## chris41336

After seeing Ron not interject, I'm convinced he either doesn't want to win or doesn't have it in him. Him interjecting was the ONE thing I really wanted to see. Damnit.

----------


## Tiger35

Has anyone deviated from the script? That says it all.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> did anyone just hear that? 
> 
> "look at how warm everybody looks"


yes.  now we are hearing why lol

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Why is everyone getting angry? Dr. Paul is making good points and the other candidates are damaging each other. This works for us.

----------


## anaconda

My link keeps buffering. Can anyone make an alternate suggestion. else I'm just gonna log off.

----------


## Aratus

yep...




> A national political campaign is better than the best circus 
> ever heard of, with a mass baptism and a couple of hangings thrown in. 
> ― H.L. Mencken

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Ron should announce he is quitting the debates, and cite the fact that he got to speak for 2 minutes out of the first hour, and will no longer participate in a debate where there is not equal time. It would be a big media splash, and would give him a couple of percentage points bump in the pols.


No, it would go more like this: Ron would stand up and say he's quitting the debates, the candidates would shuffle their chairs to get more elbow room, and it would make yahoo news at best.

----------


## JoshS

> Why is everyone getting angry? Dr. Paul is making good points and the other candidates are damaging each other. This works for us.


mind tricks you're playing on yourself. everyone's sucking off 999, no one even knows what RP's saying except RP supporters, he won't interject and explain

----------


## Carehn

Not yet guys. Soon, soon. Just before the primary and we can ride the boom before it busts.

----------


## jcarcinogen

none of the candidates will ask Paul a question. This is a joke. America will decline and probably deserves to.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Rick Santorum "I want to go to war with China"

----------


## samsung1

ron is way too soft spoken..

----------


## BuddyRey

> what's the background of Charlie Rose?
> 
> This is Bull$#@!


He's a Bilderberg Group attendee.

----------


## eduardo89

This thread is so slow...must be cause it's not the Official thread

----------


## bluesc

Ron needs to speak up. He can't anymore because candidates will start asking eachother questions and none of them will ask him anything.

----------


## Kords21

He's needs to be like Newt and interject himself into the debate and be a factor. Now's the time to be an "interventionist"

----------


## hb6102

Herman Cain highlights.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MLry...e_gdata_player

----------


## D.A.S.

Oh come on, Ron...  TALK!!!

Look at Gingrich and Santorum!  And Ron just sits there.

He's really not taking initiative, is he - so many opportunities to jump in got missed...

----------


## WD-NY

> with that kind of attitude he won't win.


This isn't on us. This is 100% on RP right now. He just completely SHUT DOWN for the entire first hour of the debate. Whoever he's talking with during the break better WAKE HIM UP.

----------


## Maximus

Paul has got to light this table up.  What advisor is there?  Say, "alright Ron, attack mode: on"

----------


## acptulsa

> ron is way too soft spoken..


For this free for all he should have brought a big stick.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron's answers have been great thus far!

----------


## anaconda

My streaming keeps buffering. I give up. I'll just try to find it on youtube later...

----------


## eduardo89

> what's the background of Charlie Rose?


he got his ass kicked

----------


## AdamT

Damn I just ran out of wine. You can't watch this travesty of a debate sober!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

in my dreams and prayers, Doug Wead is giving our boy a Come To Jesus moment right now.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> none of the candidates will ask Paul a question. This is a joke. America will decline and probably deserves to.


Are you kidding? Santorum will ask Paul why he hates America and loves terrorists, guaranteed

----------


## Bruno

Shut up with the negative talk about Ron needing to speak up.

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron's answers have been great thus far!


all 2 of them?

----------


## RKoho

if i was in the crowd i'd start yelling to ron to say something

----------


## Give me liberty

Even on the Sean Hannity everyone agrees that this debate stinks.

----------


## Lord Xar

Will someone call Jack Hunter or Doug Wead and tell them to light some fire under Ron Paul, please ---

----------


## libertybrewcity

Go Ron GO! YOU ARE AWESOME!

----------


## JoshS

1 minute to respond? what the $#@! are these rules? why can't they just respond and talk

----------


## eduardo89

> in my dreams and prayers, Doug Wead is giving our boy a Come To Jesus moment right now.


Yeah me too.

----------


## Bongo Fury

People are complaining because Ron isn't getting much time. But....most all of them are putting their foot in their mouth. So....

----------


## musicmax

> with that kind of attitude he won't win.


With HIS namby-pamby attitude he won't win.

----------


## Aratus

frothy totally  pulled a classic spiro agnew
or was taken over by richard nixon's ghost?

----------


## Maximus

Alphabetical order, and of course when we get to "o" we will reverse back to A

----------


## Orgoonian

> Damn I just ran out of wine. You can't watch this travesty of a debate sober!


Haha,thats why i am watching from the brewery

----------


## Tod

> My streaming keeps buffering. I give up. I'll just try to find it on youtube later...


It is streaming at too high of a quality video.....requires lots of bandwidth.  I had to shut everything else down on my computer but this forum, facebook, and the stream.

----------


## eduardo89

YESS!!! Bachmann is destroying Perry

----------


## green73

Bachmann is doing some good hatchet work again.

----------


## AdamT

OMG Bachmann just mutilated Perry!

----------


## smithtg

bachman going after perry too funny    that guy is burning even after he hits the ground

----------


## Shane Harris

dudeee. michele you campaigned for jimmy carter!

----------


## Karsten

This debate doesn't matter.  All it will do is add more momentum to black this out.

----------


## anewvoice

What the bloody hell was that, Bachmann attacks with Gore and debt on Perry, wasn't that a RP commercial?

----------


## carmaphob

> Shut up with the negative talk about Ron needing to speak up.


^^^^ this

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Shut up with the negative talk about Ron needing to speak up.


Noone but insiders will ever read this thread.  a few million are watching the debate.  focus on outcomes.

----------


## Paulistinian

Even Bachmann is looking good compared to these bumbling idiots.

----------


## Chieppa1

Ron, would you really cut defense? 

The troops want me to.

----------


## JoshS

9-9-9

----------


## smithtg

"get amerianns back workin' again"  he sounds like dubyah

----------


## eduardo89

How is what Herman Cain is saying a question?

----------


## Kords21

I guess we can take some solace in the fact that the other candidates are attacking each other, while Ron remains above the fray

----------


## svobody

Ron should ask himself a question. I'm not joking.

----------


## Eric21ND

lol jimmy carter takes the al gore supporter to task

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I hope those of you getting angry are prepared to BLACK THIS OUT.

----------


## eduardo89

OK, this thread refresh thing is $#@!ing annoying!

----------


## jkob

lol they'll probably legit have Romney list all 59 points

----------


## samsung1

ron paul is totally blowing it tonight. he is not assertive enough

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> What the bloody hell was that, Bachmann attacks with Gore and debt on Perry, wasn't that a RP commercial?


That's her entire political M.O.

Stealing Ron's talking points and removing all the sanity from them.

----------


## smithtg

> Ron should ask himself a question. I'm not joking.


i think he is going to ask Cain about the FED

----------


## sevin

How much you wanna bet Santorum asks Ron a question?

----------


## jumpyg1258

If you turn around Cain's 999 plan to really look at it from the other side, its really a 666 plan.

----------


## Maximus

I am enjoying this ask question thing

----------


## bluesc

If someone asks Ron a question it will be about getting bills passed.

They wont ask him anyway.

----------


## NorwegianLibertarian

Ron should use the question to ask himself a question

----------


## Paulistinian

Yeah i wish Ron would ask himself a question. Great idea.

----------


## Feelgood

Can these forums lag any more then they currently are? This is pathetic!

I cant understand why they ignore Ron, when this entire debate is his expertise! He should have SLAMMED the Cain 999 crap with his own 000 plan.

----------


## green73

I hope RP smashes one of them with his question.

----------


## eduardo89

So this is now "Ask Romney questions" time?

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron should ask himself the question because it the only face time he is going to get.

----------


## sailingaway

> Shut up with the negative talk about Ron needing to speak up.


There are trolls on this thread.  I can't keep up deleting them, the thread grows 2 pages by the time I'm done.  Just know that there are a number of people on here trying to stir up trouble.

----------


## eduardo89

> Yeah i wish Ron would ask himself a question. Great idea.


Hahahaha that would be awesome!

----------


## Shane Harris

no one will ask ron paul a question. keeping with the theme

----------


## PatrickK



----------


## green73

> Ron should ask himself the question because it the only face time he is going to get.


rep+

----------


## bluesc

> So this is now "Ask Romney questions" time?


He's the frontrunner. It's him or Cain.

----------


## JoshS

RON WAS JUST ON TV! he's at the debate????

----------


## Feelgood

Whomever gets Ron's question, just watch for the deer in the headlights look they give. Much like what happened with McCain.

----------


## eduardo89

is Ron doodling on his notepad?

----------


## smithtg

santorum will ask Ron a question and spin it somehow to something about Iran or TSA or terrorism spending

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

> I'm moving to New Zealand or something.


This ^^

----------


## wgadget

> Ron should ask himself the question because it the only face time he is going to get.


Could be the BEST LINE OF THE DEBATE, too.

----------


## Kords21

How are they measuring Romney's minutes?

----------


## undergroundrr

Gawd.  This guarantees Ron Paul will not get a question for the next 30 minutes.  Only Romney and Perry will be "attacked."  This is going to be the lowest face-time debate for Paul yet.

----------


## Maximus

Wow, Huntsman looked like a total **** there

----------


## jkob

huntsman's jokes are so awkward

----------


## parocks

Cain, "I have a simplistic solution, is your solution simplistic, Romney?"

Romney, "Life is more complicated than that"

Is Cain trying to lose now? To hand Romney such a softball question? Does he want to give his voters to Romney?  

I think his boomlet is over.

----------


## wgadget

> Ron should ask himself the question because it the only face time he is going to get.


Could be the BEST LINE OF THE DEBATE, too.

----------


## Kords21

I think Santorum will go after Cain

----------


## Bruno

Too many damn negative nancies in this thread.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Huntsman chops Romney too. This is good...  _*rubs hands together*_

----------


## sailingaway

> Whomever gets Ron's question, just watch for the deer in the headlights look they give. Much like what happened with McCain.


Unfortunately, no one but us understood that question, so McCain completely got away with babbling like Miss Teen South Carolina.

I wonder if they'd understand now?

----------


## sevin

Over an hour into the debate and maybe 2 minutes for Ron Paul. I don't even know why I bother watching this $#@!.

----------


## green73

> How are they measuring Romney's minutes?


They're crooked.

----------


## eduardo89

> How are they measuring Romney's minutes?


they stop the watch and start it again once he's done his question. just in case he wants to add something more

----------


## ZanZibar

Why does the cameraman act drunk?

----------


## FluxCapacitor

Gingrich: "Transparency at the Federal Reserve"
Cain: "Sound money"
Romney: "The rule of law"

Looks like Ron's winning this debate.

----------


## IterTemporis

Yes, Ron!

----------


## justatrey

> There are trolls on this thread.  I can't keep up deleting them, the thread grows 2 pages by the time I'm done.  Just know that there are a number of people on here trying to stir up trouble.


+1!

This much is obvious.

----------


## green73

Nice.

----------


## lucky_bg

Yeeeeesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kords21

Give em hell Ron!

----------


## acptulsa

> Over an hour into the debate and maybe 2 minutes for Ron Paul. I don't even know why I bother watching this $#@!.


You don't find it fascinating to watch someone swim through a shark feeding frenzy unscathed?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

BAM "Wall Street" ref

----------


## Billay

Lol!

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Ron looks mad.

----------


## green73

Liar.

----------


## specsaregood

> Give em hell Ron!


For those of us not watching.  details, k thx.  +rep to the first with a satisfactory explanation.

----------


## AggieforPaul

I'll get it for you!!

----------


## Kords21

Cain just stepped in it!

----------


## devil21

"Stupid questions" is what Cain said.

----------


## Give me liberty

Cain the Liar

----------


## Tod

ooo....maybe this will wake up Dr. Paul!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

There you go! Dr. Paul made his move, and it was a great one.

----------


## eleganz

Look up where cain said rp or his supporters are ignorant.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

think noscript would disable this refresh?

----------


## bluesc

Wow Cain. "999!" Answer to everything!

----------


## AdamT

$#@! Cain.

----------


## jkob

Ron shouldn't of let him off the hook there

----------


## jax

cain has mentioned 999 every single time he has spoken

----------


## Esoteric

Ron just got 9-9-9'd on

----------


## parocks

Ron Paul was just going to go on and on with that question.

----------


## Paulistinian

$#@! herman cain.

----------


## specsaregood

> There you go! Dr. Paul made his move, and it was a great one.



detail, you sonsof

----------


## green73

No one in the MSM will follow up on Cain's lies there.

----------


## Carehn

> There are trolls on this thread.  I can't keep up deleting them, the thread grows 2 pages by the time I'm done.  Just know that there are a number of people on here trying to stir up trouble.


I seen that as well.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron - "holy ****. This country is screwed. "

----------


## 69360

999 is his answer to every question

----------


## eduardo89

If Ron gets another question he should ask EVERYONE there: I saw the bubble, I predicted the crisis, who else here saw it?

----------


## cero

How do i stop this refresh thing

----------


## wgadget

THIS PAUL/CAIN INTERCHANGE SHOULD GET THE FACT-CHECKERS IN THE MEDIA BUSY checking the FACTS.

Who's RIGHT, CAIN or PAUL???

Who's the LIAR?

----------


## acptulsa

> There you go! Dr. Paul made his move, and it was a great one.


And the trolls go silent.

Say something, JoshS.  You got what you were calling for.

----------


## Bongo Fury

"What about auditing the Fed?", he asked. 

"9 9 9", was the reply.

And everyone nodded like they understood.

----------


## jacmicwag

Watched a half hour and not a word from Paul yet. No surprise I guess. Oh my - he just hit Cain with a Fed question. Take that back, they let him talk finally.

----------


## akalucas

darn it Ron why doesnt he have the source of cains quote "ignorant" on hand? that would be a blow if he had it on hand instead of saying "ill get it for you"

----------


## jcarcinogen

I hate Cain.

----------


## kahless

I am lucky if I get to view 1 page here in 3 minutes.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## RKoho

Paul's question didn't hurt Cain. Why? Cain is a dirty liar, and he's quite good at lying. He's so damn slippery. And people won't look up to see that he lied. Paul needed to press him.

----------


## tremendoustie

hehehaha yep, the internet sure has stuff that's not true ... like that e-mail I got from my aunt ....

hehe *snort 9-9-9 *snort

he keeps repeating himself, and that's humorous

this politics stuff is entertaining

when does WWF come on?

----------


## Kords21

Cain can only say 999 for so long

----------


## Matt Collins

Herman Cain: "Federal Reserve Audit Unnecessary"

----------


## green73

Santorum is so slimy.

----------


## JoshS

> And the trolls go silent.
> 
> Say something, JoshS.  You got what you were calling for.


bro tell me how i'm trolling. i'm angry ron paul has talked for 2 minutes

everyone in that audience and 90% of people at home just wrote RP's question off. are you serious? they just want to hear 999, the crowd clapped for cain not RP.

----------


## eduardo89

Uhhhh...what kind of a question is this from Romney?

----------


## aravoth

what was said exactly?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> detail, you sonsof


Rom makes half a campaign speech vis the Fed until Mods start telling him to wrap, angry that Cain called questions about the Fed ignorant, and they wouldn't know what they were looking at if they found it.  Ron Says now trillions have gone overseas shouldn't we audit the Fed regularly?  

Cain says "I never said anybody was ignorant.  NINE NINE NINE!"

----------


## eduardo89

There it is!! The 28 kids reference!

----------


## Esoteric

Romney just played talking point ping-pong with bachmann

----------


## Tom in NYC

why would they ask the frontrunner so many questions? foolish.

also, cain was full of it on all accounts answering Dr. Paul.

----------


## Eryxis

This is redonkulous.

----------


## Eric21ND

Smart play by Romney trying to prop up Bachmann to undercut Perry.

----------


## IterTemporis

Noscript did stop the refreshing for me.

Oh and.. I strongly dislike Cain now.. His slogan is '9-9-9' and unfortunately, it is catching on..

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> cain raped those of us on "the internet"


Yeah, Cain tried to make it look like Ron just dredges up conspiracies on the internet.

----------


## lucky_bg

Don't call people that are frustrated with Ron's inactivity trolls! Is Glenn Bradley troll?!

----------


## Bruno

> Ron Paul was just going to go on and on with that question.


He had to, only way to get his time in.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## libertybrewcity

Imagine if the Founding Fathers were watching this debate right now..

----------


## 69360

one hour 20 minutes in. 3 minutes of speaking. My prediction was 4

----------


## justatrey

Let Bloomberg know what you think about the debate!

http://www.facebook.com/BloombergTelevision

----------


## Aratus

mitt is slick

----------


## Kords21

I guess Santorum has his uses

----------


## Orgoonian

haha,go Frothy!!

----------


## eduardo89

Thank you Frothy!!!

----------


## Tom in NYC

> Imagine if the Founding Fathers were watching this debate right now..


they'd be like "what the hell is this devil machine before me!?"

----------


## AdamT

> Imagine if the Founding Fathers were watching this debate right now..


They would go back to growing marijuana.

----------


## Tod

do the candidates have an ear bud so that an assistant can feed stats to them?

Yeah, Santorum for bringing up TARP!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Santorum just dropped a bomb.

----------


## IterTemporis

Santorum.. thank you. I do like it when he attacks the other candidates, he is aggressive.

----------


## smithtg

love santorum the attack dog calling out the TARP liars

----------


## svobody

lol santorum doing the lords work

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Holy crap go Rick?!

----------


## samsung1

i wish Ron Paul would go after the others like santorum has

----------


## Feelgood

I was wondering when Bachmann would tell us how many kids she had. Would could make a drinking game from her alone.

----------


## eduardo89

HAHAHAHA did you hear Ron?

*You're not going to be president forever!*

----------


## devil21

Who uttered "you wont be president forever"?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Did Dr. Paul just whisper "you won't be president forever"?

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL did anyone else hear Ron mumble "you're not going to be president forever!"

----------


## maqsur

did someone just mutter "you're not gonna be president forever"

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> No, it would go more like this: Ron would stand up and say he's quitting the debates, the candidates would shuffle their chairs to get more elbow room, and it would make yahoo news at best.




You Said it.

----------


## Lets_Race

Ron Paul just whispered "you won't be president forever" in rebuttal to Herman Cain saying he'd hold the tax rate at 9% as president. Oh snap.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Forthy whipping up some tasty froth right now.

----------


## McDermit

Mumble mumble "won't be president forever" lol

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Michele Bachmann math:

22 + 5 = 28

Thanks, government schools!

----------


## Eric21ND

Get'em Frothy!!

----------


## redmod79

ha, after cain said he wouldn't raise the 999 plan, someone mumbled he wouldn't be president forever, who was that?

----------


## JoshS

FINAL SEGMENT?? sheesh....


HAHAHAHA ron! you're not gonna be president forever

----------


## flightlesskiwi

santorum talking about taking freedom away from people.  haha.

yay.  let's bomb the santorum out of iran.

----------


## lucky_bg

> HAHAHAHA did you hear Ron?
> 
> *You're not going to be president forever!*


You're not going to be president ever!!!

----------


## kahless

Over heard on mic from Ron going into break " you are not going to be President forever".

----------


## mac_hine

Revolution Number 9-The Beatles 




Really $#@!ty song. Just like Herman's plan

----------


## NorwegianLibertarian

Hahaha. Cain said that he would be president and he would not sign anything that raises the 999. Then Ron mumbles: "You won't be president forever"...

----------


## quezkittel

I can't see what's happening on this thread now, but was I the only one who thought I heard Ron Paul mutter "yeah, you'll be president forever" before it cut to commercial?  I'm watching online....

----------


## green73

Santorum is so slimy.

----------


## eduardo89

> Michele Bachmann math:
> 
> 22 + 5 = 28
> 
> Thanks, government schools!


haha i didn't notice that.

----------


## Kords21

That was Ron who said that? What a badass

----------


## wgadget

Well, for one thing, MORE people know Cain is a FEDERAL RESERVE director.

----------


## kahless

Takes 60 seconds for a page refresh.

----------


## JoshS

why can't ron say that OUT LOUD. it's a great point, dammit

----------


## Tom in NYC

politico is saying it was newt who said the president forever remark.

----------


## ONUV

i see a new t-shirt/bumper sticker

hey herman, you can't be president forever.

----------


## unconsious767

How many people are going to the emergency room tonight from a 999 drinking game??!?

----------


## bluesc

> 


Oh god so much win.

----------


## ONUV

healthcare again. will the only doctor at the table get to talk?

----------


## Kords21

I guess the 999 plan would stimulate alchoal sales

----------


## IterTemporis

> Over heard on mic from Ron going into break " you are not going to be President forever".


Wow... I am unsure of what to say. I hope everyone heard that, it seems that he is mad.

----------


## unconsious767

CHris christie in the audience taking up 2 seats !

----------


## Tiger35

> HAHAHAHA did you hear Ron?
> 
> *You're not going to be president forever!*


Glad I am not the only one who caught that. BOOM.

----------


## eduardo89

Can Perry put a coherent sentence together?

----------


## samsung1

> That was Ron who said that? What a badass


too bad no one but the internet crowd heard it

----------


## Bruno

Ron, please step in as the only Doctor

----------


## eduardo89

> CHris christie in the audience taking up 2 seats !


Sure hope he paid for two tickets

----------


## Liberty74

I just gave DRUDGE a hot tip in which Cain says there is no need to audit the Fed and that there aren't any secrets there. REALLY???

Bomb Drudge to get this flip flop out.

CAIN CALLS FOR NO AUDIT

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> politico is saying it was newt who said the president forever remark.


sounded too much like Ron

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Using a Spanish accent will help Perry with Republicans.

----------


## AdamT

I think I'm dumber now after listening to 1.5 hours of this drivel.

----------


## Ray

How many questions has Ron gotten so far? I've heard two...

----------


## ONUV

perry just talked for 2 minutes straight.

----------


## smithtg

> CHris christie in the audience taking up 2 seats !


that dude is got to be pushing 350 or maybe 9-9-9!

----------


## Kords21

What did Perry just say?

----------


## Carehn

> sounded too much like Ron


I thought it was Ron but i was not watching just listening.

----------


## libertybrewcity

LOL stealing GJ's line

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

This is seriously depressing.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Rom makes half a campaign speech vis the Fed until Mods start telling him to wrap, angry that Cain called questions about the Fed ignorant, and they wouldn't know what they were looking at if they found it.  Ron Says now trillions have gone overseas shouldn't we audit the Fed regularly?  
> 
> Cain says "I never said anybody was ignorant.  *NINE NINE NINE!*"


Aren't those last three words supposed to be translated from German to English?

----------


## musicmax

I keep expecting the WaPo panelist to shriek "I'll get you, my pretty, and your little dog too!"

----------


## maqsur

alan greenspan??????????????

----------


## playboymommy

why aren't they fact checking what cain said about rp and audit the fed fans?

----------


## Tom in NYC

> sounded too much like Ron


i hear ya. just reporting what i see on twitter.

----------


## wgadget

Alan GREENSPAN???? HE's the one that put us in this MESS...DAmN!

----------


## bluesc

Hahaha Ron shaking his head at Greenspan

----------


## eduardo89

omg....cain wants to appoint greenspan? the guy MOST resposinsible for the housing bubble!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Greenspan ha

----------


## gosmo

He just said greenspan!!!! Hahahaha

----------


## Kords21

Alan Greenspan! LOLOLOLOLOL

----------


## libertybrewcity

LOL @ Frothy's smile

----------


## Feelgood

We need to see some Ron Paul face palms going off.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Omg. Ron lol'd.

----------


## PatrickK

Greenspan for president!!!!!

----------


## mac_hine

*If ron doesn't speak up now.................*

----------


## jkob

like that Herman Cain is getting linked with Federal Reserve now 

lol Santorum's insane smile

----------


## musicmax

Cain just stepped in it with the Greenspan lurv

----------


## smithtg

cain backing greenspan,  what a dumb question  - now he already knows who will replace bernanke;   sounds like the handlers already got him ready.  If this game isnt fixed nothing is

----------


## Kords21

yeah Ron!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Wow.  Going through this thread makes me sad.    Looks like Ron got screwed again.

----------


## NorwegianLibertarian

Spoken like a true insider. Greenspan was a disaster. *Applause*

----------


## lucky_bg

Yeeeeeeesssssss!!!

----------


## eduardo89

i knew Ron would name Volker!

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron's answer was great.

----------


## BrittanySligar

you're guaranteed to get hammered with a "999" drinking game.

----------


## acptulsa

> ha, after cain said he wouldn't raise the 999 plan, someone mumbled he wouldn't be president forever, who was that?


Who's the one person on stage more fascinated with principle and America's well being than with power?

Our man!

----------


## bluesc

Ron owned.

----------


## jax

great response. pretty good impact

----------


## Maximus

Roooooooon paul!

----------


## Esoteric

Ron could have closed that a little better.. by saying Greenspan used to be for the gold standard, he was almost making Cain's case

----------


## GunnyFreedom

that went very well

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron's answer was great.


yes 

+1 to Ron!

----------


## playboymommy

someone smack that smirk off mittens face

----------


## jasonxe

Are you serious alan greenspan!!

----------


## AdamT

Ron just pwned Fed hack Cain hard.

----------


## jkob

Ron taking it to Herman Cain now nice!

----------


## jonhowe

Most rousing applause of the night?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Cain = Owned!

----------


## hillertexas

Go Ron!  I think he is doing great.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Spoken like a true insider."

----------


## RKoho

> Ron could have closed that better


 I agree. But it was still a good jab.

----------


## ONUV

herman cain just killed his campaign?

----------


## bluesc

> Most rousing applause of the night?


By far.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron can really get some good jabs.. I hope that an Obama vs. Paul debate will become a reality..

----------


## ctiger2

The fact that the crowd laughs when they go to Ron on The Fed question is VERY good. Shows they are well informed about Ron and The Fed.

----------


## kahless

I like Ron even more than, been cursing Greenspan since the 90s.

----------


## VictorB

Cain said Greenspan because he didn't know any other names.  He's a total hack and Ron exposed him there.

----------


## smithtg

people watching this arent dumb.  They can see right through pepperoni man's lies and him alone saying he has already someone in mind to run the FED just proves more to everyone he is a damn insider

----------


## lucky_bg

People on Washington Post chat all agrees that Cain shot himself in the leg with Alan Greenspan!

----------


## Tom in NYC

Dr. Paul has done well tonight.  The important message here: he'll get more time when others have to drop out, so we need to get the funds up for BTO and the like.

We've seen he can take it to Romney and Cain pretty well, so we just need more face time. That'll come as people drop out.

----------


## unconsious767

Was sanitorium smiling cuz RP was shaking his head at cains answer? That was kinda cool

----------


## 69360

ron really knocked cain down IF the media even reports on this

----------


## PatrickK

Rick Perry should speak with a Spanish accent.

----------


## Eric21ND

I literally laughed out loud and cheered when Cain said Greenspan and then they go to Paul.....HOMERUN!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

Who wants to bet Michelle pulled that $20 million number out of her ass?

----------


## kahless

Romney always has that Ron is an $#@! look on his face when Ron is talking.

----------


## KramerDSP

michellemalkin Michelle Malkin 
Herman Cain endorses Alan Greenspan for Fed. I agree with Ron Paul, who retorts immediately: Greenspan was a DISASTER.
2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply »

 LarrySabato Larry Sabato 
Ron Paul scores big with attack on Greenspan. What was Cain thinking?

----------


## redmod79

He spoke up!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

!!!! Ron spoke up!

----------


## green73

Way to jump in Ron!

----------


## jax

there we go son

----------


## Tom in NYC

> michellemalkin Michelle Malkin 
> Herman Cain endorses Alan Greenspan for Fed. I agree with Ron Paul, who retorts immediately: Greenspan was a DISASTER.
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply »
> 
>  LarrySabato Larry Sabato 
> Ron Paul scores big with attack on Greenspan. What was Cain thinking?


Woooo!

----------


## ONUV

twitter goes crazy over cain's greenspan endorsement

----------


## Maximus

Yes Paul yes!!

----------


## XTreat

did they just cut his  mic?

----------


## eduardo89

Oh yeah, that was fair, cut Ron off....

----------


## jkob

keep speaking up Ron!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

HOT!  hell yeah take it to the false Rep Dem paradigm.  OOOHHHH boy they didn't want to stay on him there that was dam TRUTH

----------


## Shane Harris

"whats that? truth?" "cut him off!"

----------


## KramerDSP

He just won over a lot more potential blue republicans with the "that is so misleading" comment.

----------


## bluesc

Good job Ron!

Wish they would let him go over his time like others.

----------


## lucky_bg

Ron spoke as a President who want to unite country!!!

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm so excited right now I feel like I'm gonna do a somersault right outta my own breetches.  RON PAUL, Y'ALL!!!

----------


## RKoho

cut him off... still, im a lot happier now

----------


## Ray

Dammit I accidently closed my tab right as Ron was starting to say "I just want to add."

What did he say?

----------


## jkob

Newt was giving Ron the stink eye during his last answer

----------


## cucucachu0000

Finally he speaks the $#@! up!

----------


## akalucas

haha ron was about to hit a home run and they cut his mic

----------


## Canderson

My favorite debate so far, Rons best

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> "whats that? truth?" "cut him off!"


this.




> He just won over a lot more potential blue republicans with the "that is so misleading" comment.


and this.

----------


## Kords21

Perry and Cain are taking a lot of heat in this debate

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Finally he speaks the $#@! up!


and gets shut up.

----------


## eduardo89

> Newt was giving Ron the stink eye during his last answer


sarbane oxley is one of Newt's talking points isnt it?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

OHHHH boy this could be good

----------


## eduardo89

Ron NEEDS to say how he's the ONLY one who foresaw the housing bubble!!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

OH! Ron Paul would have a great answer to this if he gets a chance!

----------


## playboymommy

Ron is the leader we need, he refers to 'we as republicans' caused a lot of problems, in reality Ron you stood alone and did not contribute to these problems!!! But you're too honest and principled to say it.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Newt was giving Ron the stink eye during his last answer


newt also wants to repeal sarbanes-Oxley

----------


## PatrickK

Dubya, miss him yet?

----------


## Eric21ND

Ron Paul getting in repealing Sarbanes Oxley and it being a disaster was gold!   Especially on a network like bloomberg.

----------


## Canderson

Perry is failing to stop running for Gov of Texas and Herman Cain's repetetive use of 999 mean we are sitting good

----------


## pauliticalfan

We had the line of the night with Alan Greenspan is a disaster.

----------


## acptulsa

> Ron NEEDS to say how he's the ONLY one who foresaw the housing bubble!!!!


And the only one who got his mike cut off, too.

----------


## Ray

> Dammit I accidently closed my tab right as Ron was starting to say "I just want to add."
> 
> What did he say?


Anyone?

----------


## IterTemporis

> I'm so excited right now I feel like I'm gonna do a somersault right outta my own breetches.  RON PAUL, Y'ALL!!!


(:. I hope that this has riled up everyone. Especially since they cut off his mic..

----------


## Agorism

Interesting seeing Cain sitting in the center. He must have done well in Bloomberg poll.

----------


## green73

What a weasel

----------


## Give me liberty

LOL Cain got owned  with that question.

----------


## badger4RP

> Newt was giving Ron the stink eye during his last answer



I think he was agreeing that Sarbanes Oxley should be repealed 

.
.
.
.
 Make sure to RSVP for the BLACK THIS OUT MONEY BOMB
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
http://www.blackthisout.com/

----------


## Bongo Fury

Julianna: "Mr Cain, what can you give me?"

Herman: "Nine nine nine"

----------


## Kords21

Seems like Cain is always having to clarify what he says

----------


## akalucas

lol cain just dug his grave

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ron Paul needs to be a little less gentlemanly...

----------


## Eric21ND

> Anyone?


sarbanes oxley being a disaster

----------


## kahless

She is easy on the eyes.

----------


## jcarcinogen

he said dodd -frank is a bad bill from dems but sarbanes-Oxley is just as costly from republicans.  


> Anyone?

----------


## Maximus

Cain is done, so much youtube clips can be made from what he has said tonight

----------


## jax

the best part about this debate is how bad cain has looked. unfortunately theres only like 90 people watching this debate

----------


## badger4RP

> Anyone?


Dodd frank - reapeal
sarbanes oxley - repeal

----------


## VictorB

Cain's best defense is saying that "they" were wrong, and that he is right.  Way to go, Cain, just keep ignoring the facts.

----------


## eduardo89

> the best part about this debate is how bad cain has looked. unfortunately theres only like 90 people watching this debate


still more viewers than CNN gets in a week

----------


## Bruno

How about the disparity in this debate, Charlie?!?

----------


## RKoho

Did anyone hear Paul whisper something to Gingrich when Gingrich got asked his question? Maybe they're exchanging ideas

----------


## IterTemporis

A video should be made showing that Cain lied when responding to Paul.

----------


## acptulsa

Did Newt wander off somewhere?

----------


## eduardo89

Has Huntsman spoken in the last 15 minutes?

----------


## bluesc

Let's see them cut Santorum's mic off..

----------


## RSLudlum

999 = electrolytes!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

perry needs his orange juice.  blood sugar running low.

----------


## eduardo89

I agree with Rick on the family being important.

----------


## kahless

Stay out of my life you piece of $#@! Santorum. Government has NO business in family life.

----------


## sailingaway

> Cain is done, so much youtube clips can be made from what he has said tonight


So many youtubes can be made from what he said BEFORE.  He was only ever a placeholder, and mayb a vp as a pretend tea party who just happened to like TARP.  And Greenspan, apparently. Must say I didn't get to see the debate. 



I'm expecting someone to put it on youtube with just the 'Ron' parts cause it sounds pretty nasty in the beginning.

----------


## NorwegianLibertarian

What did the heckler say?

----------


## IterTemporis

What was that person in the audience saying?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Hitting the CAIN trolls and Spammers of MSM on Twitter... pundits are stupid when their lines are rehearsed or in a teleprompter

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

lol who's yelling?

----------


## Esoteric

wtf was that?  hope it wasn't a paul supporter

----------


## jumpyg1258

What was being said by the guy in the crowd there?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

whut was that?  someone in the audience shouting?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL frothy got heckled by teh gay

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Ron should announce he is quitting the debates, and cite the fact that he got to speak for 2 minutes out of the first hour, and will no longer participate in a debate where there is not equal time. It would be a big media splash, and would give him a couple of percentage points bump in the pols.


No, it $#@!ing would not!  Stop acting like you know exactly what would do what for Ron in the polls by exactly x amount.  You don't know that.  You're just an armchair strategizer throwing out bull$#@! ideas.  We have enough know-it-alls here.  Just acknowledge that you don't have all the answers.  When are you people going to stop this silly, idiotic shtick of "I know what would bump Paul up x amount in x time."  Whatever it is, it's not true so stop saying it!  What is wrong with you people?

----------


## green73

party crasher

----------


## Give me liberty

LOL did anyoe hear that?

----------


## Chieppa1

guy in the crowd, calling out the bigot.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

This should be good... Paul for 30 seconds...

----------


## eduardo89

Ron needs to say:

For 30 years I've stood for the same principles. I'm the only one who stands for individual liberty. I'm the only one who foresaw the crisis.

----------


## playboymommy

who was yelling about gays?

----------


## BrittanySligar

> wtf was that?  hope it wasn't a paul supporter


you know it was. :/

----------


## Bruno

Someone is shouting something at santorum

----------


## Bongo Fury

the guy in the audience probably said the most interesting thing of the night

----------


## brushfire

> What was being said by the guy in the crowd there?


I think it was something about being in the mens room, and finding froth on the toilet

----------


## BuddyRey

Santorum just got heckled.  Wish I knew what the heckler said.

----------


## AdamT

Perry is such a joke.

----------


## Tom in NYC

yeah i don't think the coded hate from santorum goes over well in new hampshire.

----------


## Canderson

what was he saying?

----------


## Feelgood

Take another drink, she mentioned how many kids she has again.

----------


## Orgoonian

> I agree with Rick on the family being important.


IMHO The destruction of the family is a big part of the globalist solution

----------


## eduardo89

> Someone is shouting something at santorum


talking about how gays hate santorum. gays hate the froth.

----------


## jkob

whoa Herman Cain didn't mention 9-9-9 

at least not by name

----------


## bluesc

> you know it was. :/


There were tons of protesters outside. Likely one of them.

----------


## kahless

Great, because a gay guy yells Santorum will get a free pass in promoting interfering in the lives of all families and fathers in this country.

----------


## eduardo89

> IMHO The destruction of the family is a big part of the globalist solution


Replace family and God with government is the easiest way to control the masses.

----------


## Esoteric

slow down!

----------


## acptulsa

> you know it was. :/


I do not.

----------


## sailingaway

> you know it was. :/


No, Karger was protesting outside not being included.

----------


## Bongo Fury

Mr. Cain....you have 30 seconds.

9 9 9 !!!

----------


## Kords21

Nice closing answer by Dr. Paul

----------


## kahless

The destruction of the family is directly caused by government regulation and incentives.

----------


## maqsur

sounded like a heckler yelling at santorum about the gay soldier from the last debate

----------


## IterTemporis

I liked Ron's answer here.

----------


## jkob

Ron shouldn't of rushed his answer as much

----------


## Maximus

Good 30 from Paul to close, most interesting one

Can Bachmann not say anything without 3/4 of her answer being a personal story?

----------


## eduardo89

Anyone else surprised that Cain didnt repeat 9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9 for 30 seconds straight as his closing statement?

----------


## hillertexas

Very good answer, Ron!  The liberty message in 30 seconds!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'd like to see Ron retune the free market as humanitarian, and start saying it's the best system for the well-being of the poor.  More easily understood.

----------


## Eric21ND

I think we got the line of the night boys!!

----------


## badger4RP

Be sure to RSVP and PROMOTE 

BLACK THIS OUT MONEY BOMB... OCTOBER 19TH

http://www.blackthisout.com/

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I like Dr. Paul's answer -- short and to the point. I always hate these mini-life stories by the other candidates. That gets people yawning and tuning out.

----------


## eduardo89

Rick Perry talking about the private sector? Has he EVER worked outside of government?

----------


## IterTemporis

> Anyone else surprised that Cain didnt repeat 9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9 for 30 seconds straight as his closing statement?


A video should be made showing how often he mentions it.. I really think that it is his slogan.

----------


## ctiger2

> Rick Perry talking about the private sector? Has he EVER worked outside of government?


IIRC Farmer

----------


## acptulsa

> Anyone else surprised that Cain didnt repeat 9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9 for 30 seconds straight as his closing statement?


Hey, he's just about eighty-eight better than Giuliani!

It's like getting Rudy and a used Oldsmobile too!

----------


## Alex540

> I'd like to see Ron retune the free market as humanitarian, and start saying *it's the best system for the well-being of the poor.*  More easily understood.


I use that approach when I talk about economics with one of my friends. It works, and Dr. Paul needs to use it.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

I only watched the last half hour of the debate.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Links to any polls??

----------


## redmod79

debate poll?

----------


## green73

somebody post the tube so I can go to bed

----------


## IterTemporis

Since Ron was not even attacked and since he really got Cain with his answer, then I think that he definitely won.

----------


## eduardo89

> IIRC Farmer


On daddy's farm? meaning he did $#@! all...

----------


## Eric21ND

> A video should be made showing how often he mentions it.. I really think that it is his slogan.


Someone make a funny video of Cain looking rediculous with 999 and then put Ron owning him with calling Greenspan a disaster for the big ending!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron won the debate hands down.

----------


## eduardo89

> debate poll?


this!

----------


## SpicyTurkey

The polls are usually up half an hour after the debate is done. Calm down guys.

----------


## Esoteric

*Waits for Paul signs to show up behind them

----------


## RKoho

I don't think Paul gained anything with this debate but he definitely didn't lose anything. So at the very least he has staying power. Paul will only gain when he becomes an attack dog with his knowledge. He has the fangs!

----------


## The Midnight Ride

@buddyroemer Right on, #RonPaul. #winning

Newt and Ron talking post debate. Seems like a regular occurrence.

----------


## ctiger2

> Paul will only gain when he becomes an attack dog with his knowledge. He has the fangs!


Ain't gonna happen. Ron is VERY humble and respectful.

----------


## eduardo89

Post-debate polls?

----------


## akalucas

ron paul, newt and bachmann did well.

----------


## Esoteric

> @buddyroemer Right on, #RonPaul. #winning
> 
> Newt and Ron talking post debate. Seems like a regular occurrence.


That's because Newt knows Ron is Right, but knows that he can't say it.

----------


## BattleFlag1776

> @buddyroemer Right on, #RonPaul. #winning
> 
> Newt and Ron talking post debate. Seems like a regular occurrence.


I noticed that as well.  Every other candidate bolted.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Dear America,

You suck balls.

----------


## Esoteric

those mother $#@!ers.. here comes the spin

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> Dear America,
> 
> You suck balls.


lol

----------


## eduardo89

> those mother $#@!ers.. here comes the spin


Spin?! I thought the Washington Post loves Ron Paul?

/s

----------


## lucky_bg

> I don't think Paul gained anything with this debate but he definitely didn't lose anything. So at the very least he has staying power. Paul will only gain when he becomes an attack dog with his knowledge. He has the fangs!


Really?! Did you watch same debate as I was?! How about Alan Greenspan is disaster? Or, that other thing about repealing both Democrats and Republican bad legislation? Or Fed question for Cain?

----------


## playboymommy

WHAT??!?!?!??!??!!! Ron Paul will drift!!!???  that pos pundit

----------


## green73

I wish Ron would say "I'm the only one here who predicted the financial crisis..."

----------


## RKoho

> Ain't gonna happen. Ron is VERY humble and respectful.


  Yea I know. I respect him for it but these are people undeserving of his respect so I keep wishing he'll start embarrassing folks.

----------


## VictorB

Newt and Bachmann should just drop out and endorse Ron already.  It's bound to happen.  Maybe that will push Palin to throw her support as well.

----------


## green73

> I wish Ron would say "I'm the only one here who predicted the financial crisis..."


and I'm the only one who knows how to fix it..."

----------


## ross11988

> WHAT??!?!?!??!??!!! Ron Paul will drift!!!???  that pos pundit


Yep, what an ass

----------


## eduardo89

> I wish Ron would say "I'm the only one here who predicted the financial crisis..."


He should take a page from Bachmann's playbook and say:

I was the lone voice in Congress warning about the financial crisis!

----------


## eduardo89

Here comes the Cain-fest

----------


## erowe1

> That's because Newt knows Ron is Right, but knows that he can't say it.


I doubt that. Whatever Newt does, he does based on a calculation of how it can help him politically. He probably just knows the camera's on and wants Ron Paul supporters to like him.

----------


## RKoho

> He should take a page from Bachmann's playbook and say:
> 
> I was the lone voice in Congress warning about the financial crisis!


 He should of attacked her just on that!

----------


## Give me liberty

There he goes Cain Again with  his 999 plan.

----------


## eduardo89

> He should of attacked her just on that!


No, he should NOT attack Bachmann. She's done and we want her endorsement. He needs to attack Cain!

----------


## acptulsa

> He should of attacked her just on that!


I don't blame him for not punching down, but do hope we can set that record straight.

He picked the right target.

----------


## devil21

Cain looks like he's about to bust out laughing every time he says 999 plan.  Hes a smart guy so he knows it is bull$#@!.  Its like being a comedian where you can't laugh at your own jokes.  Keep a straight face.

----------


## dan5430

I hate Herman Cain!

----------


## Matt Collins

There is no recession. There is no mortgage crisis. That won't happen?
*That just happened.*




Herman Cain, May 2008 (video: 0.33 -1.28)
Question: "*Are we in the midst, or are we not in a recession*?"

Cain: "*NO*"…"*the national economy is not in a recession*."

But…
May 2008 - Welcome to the 'recession', CNN Money: "*It's getting harder and harder to deny that the economy is in recession."*




Herman Cain, again, May 2008 (video: 3.20 -3.28)–
Question: "There are *so many for sale signs in front of houses these days*. Is that not the true sign that we are indeed in a recession?" (Alluding to the mortgage crisis)

Cain: "*NO*"

To the contrary…
January 2008 - Home Prices Fell in ’07 for First Time in Decades, NY Times: "*It’s the first price decline in many, many years and possibly going back to the Great Depression*," said the group’s chief economist, Lawrence Yun.
"Overall, sales of previously owned single-family homes fell 13 percent in 2007, *the biggest drop in a quarter-century*."

*Cain’s bad record of economic analysis:*

*Housing bubble boogeyman*
"It has many names – housing bubble, recession, gas prices or even hurricanes like Katrina or Rita – but the boogeyman is always the same. The media portray it as another Big Bad Wolf out to huff and puff and blow away the economy."

"So the media decided to blow our house down with 'bubble' reports." - More Economic Bull from Media Bears– Herman Cain, 10/18/06




*"That won’t happen..."*
"The *media have been foretelling a massive bust in housing prices for months now*… That kind of ignorance makes homeowners fear that their most expensive possession could turn worthless overnight… *That won’t happen*." -Commentary: The Media Say the Economy Is Horrible, So It Must Be True– Herman Cain, 8/17/05

----------


## playboymommy

spoken like a true insider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> I hate Herman Cain!


he's so $#@!ing annoying

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

> Newt and Bachmann should just drop out and endorse Ron already.  It's bound to happen.  Maybe that will push Palin to throw her support as well.


Under no circumstances will this happen.

----------


## Give me liberty

There goes Herman Cain fest

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

Anyone else get the feeling that a majority of Americans are morons?

All you have to do is throw out a catch phrase "9-9-9!" "9-9-9!!!" and it sticks....

Inevitably, people start talking about politics and then it becomes, well that Cain guy has a plan! It's a 9-9-9 plan! Brilliant!

Depressing.

----------


## eduardo89

> There goes Herman Cain fest


they should just give him the keys to the white house right now. i mean, they basically treat it like it's a done deal he'll win

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

So Cain directly lied about something he said in a video most of us have seen, and said Alan Greenspan is his favorite fed chairman.

----------


## eduardo89

are they going to interview anyone else?

----------


## dan5430

Cain is a business man who has sold crap/junk to people....Burger King, Godfather's Pizza, Federal Reserve, Pillsbury, goes on and on...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> He's a Bilderberg Group attendee.


Thanks... now we know, damn Elitists and Power Players control all the Debates, all the Dialog, all the Time.

Where's Ross Perot or other Millionaires/Billionaires and their money to help with this BORG BULL$#@!?

----------


## eduardo89

> So Cain directly lied about something he said in a video most of us have seen, and said Alan Greenspan is his favorite fed chairman.


Too bad the fact checkers won't bother looking that up

----------


## beardedlinen

I think it's necessary that Paul somehow deal with the "Cain Problem".  Cain needs to be called out on his Fed roots, his Awlaki flip-flopping, his support for TARP, lack of experience in the public sector, etc.  It would be punching up anyway since that tool is registering so high in national polls.

----------


## archlinux

Anyone else notice when they went to the audience (a lady who was a small business owner) asked a question and the mediator asked who it was directed out... she said "I was instructed to direct that to you" was she referring to Romney or the mediator?

----------


## ctiger2

> Under no circumstances will this happen.


OMG! Can't believe people haven't figured out yet the only reason Gingrich, Santorun and Huntsman are even in the race still is to take time away from Ron and Newt is the best at stealing Ron's thunderous talking points.

----------


## MJU1983

So did the debate suck?  I didn't get to watch.

----------


## erowe1

> Newt and Bachmann should just drop out and endorse Ron already.  It's bound to happen.  Maybe that will push Palin to throw her support as well.


Why in the world would anyone expect Newt to endorse Ron Paul under any circumstances at all? He campaigned for his primary opponent.

Bachmann's at least in the realm of the understandable, since she and he have been political allies, and she owes him back for endorsing her. But Newt? He'd sooner endorse Obama.

----------


## r3volution

cain is doomed , he is ignorant on most issues .

----------


## green73

> Newt and Bachmann should just drop out and endorse Ron already.  It's bound to happen.  Maybe that will push Palin to throw her support as well.


Ron Paul is the only threat to the Establishment. And these people represent the establishment. They will stay in as long as possible to keep as many voices on stage as possible to dilute Ron out.

----------


## BattleFlag1776

> Anyone else get the feeling that a majority of Americans are morons?
> 
> All you have to do is throw out a catch phrase "9-9-9!" "9-9-9!!!" and it sticks....
> 
> Inevitably, people start talking about politics and then it becomes, well that Cain guy has a plan! It's a 9-9-9 plan! Brilliant!
> 
> Depressing.


I agree!  If the average American reads at an 8th grade level, what's to say they don't listen at the same level?

----------


## ctiger2

> cain is doomed , he is ignorant on most issues .


So are the American people. Perfect match.

----------


## eduardo89

Not a single Ron Paul clip in the highlight reel?

----------


## gosmo

"I want to go to war with China." - Rick Santorum

----------


## VictorB

Cain is unreal, you can't beat this guy.  He will lie straight to your face like it's not big deal.  

You could say:

*You:* Mr. Cain, you were quoted as saying the sky is green.  The sky is actually blue, sir.
*Cain:*That is incorrect, the sky is green, and according to my 9-9-9 plan, the sky is obviously green.

----------


## smithtg

the hot moderator is getting some face time now on bloomberg

----------


## CavortingChicken

what did that guy in the audience rant about that distracted everyone towards the end?

----------


## Schiff_FTW

I just read the reuters and NYtimes articles on the debate and not one mention of Ron Paul (but plenty on candidates polling lower)

----------


## acptulsa

> So did the debate suck?  I didn't get to watch.


Did you ever see the WWE?  Ron Paul swam through a shark feeding frenzy and came out unscathed.

Whether it was obvious enough how superior he was to give him a bump is something we don't know yet.

----------


## Zarn Solen

From what I gathered from the other candidates:

1) Outside of Johnson, I think the most likely candidate to endorse Paul went from Bachmann to Newt. Newt showed some visible gestures of agreeing with Paul. It looks like Romney and Bachmann have a deal with one another.

2) Cain and the Ricks are completely lost.

----------


## eduardo89

Juliana Goldman looks like she got a nosejob

----------


## playboymommy

> Cain is unreal, you can't beat this guy.  He will lie straight to your face like it's not big deal.  
> 
> You could say:
> 
> *You:* Mr. Cain, you were quoted as saying the sky is green.  The sky is actually blue, sir.
> *Cain:*That is incorrect, the sky is green, and according to my 9-9-9 plan, the sky is obviously green.


rotfl!!!!

----------


## green73

> Cain is unreal, you can't beat this guy.  He will lie straight to your face like it's not big deal.  
> 
> You could say:
> 
> *You:* Mr. Cain, you were quoted as saying the sky is green.  The sky is actually blue, sir.
> *Cain:*That is incorrect, the sky is green, and according to my 9-9-9 plan, the sky is obviously green.


He can lie all he likes because he knows the MSM will never call him on it.

----------


## eduardo89

> From what I gathered from the other candidates:
> 
> 1) Outside of Johnson, I think the most likely candidate to endorse Paul went from Bachmann to Newt. Newt showed some visible gestures of agreeing with Paul. It looks like Romney and Bachmann have a deal with one another.
> 
> 2) Cain and the Ricks are completely lost.


Newt is going to go with Cain

----------


## IterTemporis

> Anyone else get the feeling that a majority of Americans are morons?
> 
> All you have to do is throw out a catch phrase "9-9-9!" "9-9-9!!!" and it sticks....
> 
> Inevitably, people start talking about politics and then it becomes, well that Cain guy has a plan! It's a 9-9-9 plan! Brilliant!
> 
> Depressing.


I agree. Television has really made a lot of brainwashed couch potatoes who live off of 'Have it your way', 'Subway. Eat Fresh.', etc. People love food and slogans, and his plan sounds like a pizza special. Best of both worlds. How very shallow..

What ever happened to reading books for enjoyment/knowledge? That is actually looked down upon now as being strange or weird.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Outside of Johnson, I think the most likely candidate to endorse Paul went from Bachmann to Newt. Newt showed some visible gestures of agreeing with Paul.


That's good, since Newt is seen by many to be the smartest candidate there, the "idea guy".

----------


## InTradePro

> It looks like Romney and Bachmann have a deal with one another.


That was my thoughts when Romney question was an almost praising softball question to Bachmann.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Juliana Goldman looks like she got a nosejob


No, I think she needs one though.

----------


## eduardo89

Will Ron be on later? If he is I bet he'll be last and they'll "run out of time" after half a question.

----------


## ctiger2

> From what I gathered from the other candidates:
> 
> 1) Outside of Johnson, I think the most likely candidate to endorse Paul went from Bachmann to Newt.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!   Newt's Job IS to steal Ron's talking points and sap that thunder he deserves. Newt would endorse Obama before Paul EZ. He's lying when he says anyone of the GOP would be better than BO. Push came to shove and BO is Newt's man.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's good, since Newt is seen by many to be the smartest candidate there, the "idea guy".


Interesting selling point.  Equally smart, agree on many things. but only one is so untrustworthy he got censured while a sitting Speaker.

----------


## dan5430

The news has got nothing new to say....

----------


## ctiger2

> That was my thoughts when Romney question was an almost praising softball question to Bachmann.


Romney's question directed at Bachmann proves she's irrelevant. As a "front runner" the last thing you do is ask Paul, Cain or Perry a question.

I wish Ron would've asked Mitt a question about himself:

"Gov Romney, why is it that I get more donations from active military personal than all the other GOP candidates sitting at this table? AND if you were elected Prez when would you bring our troops home like I have suggested?"

----------


## dan5430

Anybody notice the Thomas Jefferson quote they used during the debate.....

Don't know why they didn't use the one we all know and love!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Anybody notice the Thomas Jefferson quote they used during the debate.....
> 
> Don't know why they didn't use the one we all know and love!


Oh I know why.

----------


## VictorB

> Romney's question directed at Bachmann proves she's irrelevant. As a "front runner" the last thing you do is ask Paul, Cain or Perry a question.


Good point.

----------


## Feelgood

Get your drinks ready....!

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Haha Ron Paul signs behind Bachmann

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

LOL at these people trying to say each of these candidates have specific jobs to hurt Ron Paul. I love ret.ar.ded conspiracy B.S.

----------


## eduardo89

Ron Paul sign behind Bachmann!!

----------


## erowe1

> From what I gathered from the other candidates:
> 
> 1) Outside of Johnson, I think the most likely candidate to endorse Paul went from Bachmann to Newt. Newt showed some visible gestures of agreeing with Paul.


Where are you getting this stuff? Did Newt's career just begin a month ago or something? If Paul wins the Republican nomination, Newt will endorse Obama.

----------


## IterTemporis

Won the Iowa straw poll the fastest, Bachmann? It was a statistical tie.. You truly are picking at straws, aren't you?

----------


## eduardo89

They cannot get rid of the Ron Paul sign! No matter what angle they use, it's in frame

----------


## playboymommy

we're trying to sanction China...wtf?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Has Paul spoken yet?

----------


## PursuePeace

> I agree. Television has really made a lot of brainwashed couch potatoes who live off of 'Have it your way', 'Subway. Eat Fresh.', etc. People love food and slogans, and his plan sounds like a pizza special. Best of both worlds. How very shallow..
> 
> What ever happened to reading books for enjoyment/knowledge? That is actually looked down upon now as being strange or weird.


Exactly.  

"insanity passed off as logic.."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aExZEuRIkos

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

anyone got tubesauce?

----------


## Akus

> So did the debate suck?  I didn't get to watch.


It was awful.
Ron got to speak total of five minutes.

----------


## eduardo89

> anyone got tubesauce?


Can i get that on my 9-9-9 pizza?

----------


## eduardo89

Will Ron Paul be on the post-game show?

----------


## Zarn Solen

> Where are you getting this stuff? Did Newt's career just begin a month ago or something? If Paul wins the Republican nomination, Newt will endorse Obama.


I'm not so sure of that anymore. Also, the deal between Romney and Bachmann is obvious. She not only ignored the fact that Paul also opposed the raising of the debt ceiling, but she lied about being the only one. The softball question was puke worthy. Romney offered her something.

----------


## KramerDSP

OMG! Some reporter from Bloomsberg said, and I'm paraphrasing, "one way of analyzing the results of a debate is at the spin room. As you can see, some candidates are not here. Romney has advisers speaking for him. That is good. When you see candidates in the spin room, it usually means they need to atone for something". 

Wow.

----------


## gosmo

Talking about things candidates said that didn't "ring true" after the break. Could they be talking about Ron?

----------


## IterTemporis

> It was awful.
> Ron got to speak total of five minutes.


But I  believe that he redeemed himself at the end, and.. he spoke up! His response to Cain about the best Fed chairman was excellent, as well.

----------


## KramerDSP

> I'm not so sure of that anymore. Also, the deal between Romney and Bachmann is obvious. She not only ignored the fact that Paul also opposed the raising of the debt ceiling, but she lied about being the only one. The softball question was puke worthy. Romney offered her something.


Look at the outrage after Christie endorsed Romney. When Bachmann endorses Romney and even Cain does it, then most folks will know the game is rigged and that Paul is the only choice.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

BLOOMBERG: "Ron Paul, Newt G. are in this GOP Presidential Race just to appease their supporters" (Not a chance to win)

----------


## erowe1

> I'm not so sure of that anymore


Based on what?

----------


## IterTemporis

> Look at the outrage after Christie endorsed Romney. When Bachmann endorses Romney and even Cain does it, then most folks will know the game is rigged and that Paul is the only choice.


Outrage?

----------


## rprprs

> Where are you getting this stuff? Did Newt's career just begin a month ago or something? If Paul wins the Republican nomination, Newt will endorse Obama.


And.... Obama will endorse Paul before any of the others on stage tonite... so you can give up any of those endorsement dreams.

----------


## trey4sports

> Look at the outrage after Christie endorsed Romney. When Bachmann endorses Romney and even Cain does it, then most folks will know the game is rigged and that Paul is the only choice.



I wish I had that optimism.

----------


## KingNothing

> So did the debate suck?  I didn't get to watch.


Nah, it really exposed Cain and Perry faded completely.  Aaaand Santorum added plenty of comedy with his constant whining.  Oh!  And Bachmann compared 999 to 666.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Guys, I don't know why it hasn't been pointed out yet by anyone in the media or anywhere, that I recall, but when Cain says that_ Americans pay 15.3% in payroll taxes, that is simply "DEAD WRONG". I'm a CPA so I do this for a living, individuals pay 7.65% ant the business pays the other half_. So his 999 plan will increase taxes to most Americans.

----------


## erowe1

> And.... Obama will endorse Paul before any of the others on stage tonite.


Paul would be Obama's last choice by far.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Newt is on Fox right now with Ron Paul signs behind him.

----------


## KramerDSP

Bloomsburg is carrying Romney's water.

----------


## eduardo89

> Guys, I don't know why it hasn't been pointed out yet by anyone in the media or anywhere, that I recall, but when Cain says that_ Americans pay 15.3% in payroll taxes, that is simply "DEAD WRONG". I'm a CPA so I do this for a living, individuals pay 7.65% ant the business pays the other half_. So his 999 plan will increase taxes to most Americans.


And now that it's been reduced, it's probably not going to be raised back to 7.65% by Republicans because it counts as "a tax increase"

----------


## MJU1983

> Nah, it really exposed Cain and Perry faded completely.  Aaaand Santorum added plenty of comedy with his constant whining.  Oh!  And Bachmann compared 999 to 666.


Nice! LOL

----------


## speciallyblend

the gop will elect obama if they do not nominate Ron Paul 2012!! mark my words

----------


## eduardo89

Will Ron be on *ANY* post-debate show?

----------


## erowe1

> Guys, I don't know why it hasn't been pointed out yet by anyone in the media or anywhere, that I recall, but when Cain says that_ Americans pay 15.3% in payroll taxes, that is simply "DEAD WRONG". I'm a CPA so I do this for a living, individuals pay 7.65% ant the business pays the other half_. So his 999 plan will increase taxes to most Americans.


As a CPA you should understand this better then.

There's no such thing as the business paying anything. No matter how they fudge the accounting, the employee pays all of it.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Bloomsburg is carrying Romney's water.


I  agree with that.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Newt is on Fox right now with Ron Paul signs behind him.


Full of Win. Greta's face is hilarious.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Nah, it really exposed Cain and Perry faded completely. Aaaand Santorum added plenty of comedy with his constant whining. Oh! And Bachmann compared 999 to 666.


so what your saying is the clear winners were huntsman and newt

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Can i get that on my 9-9-9 pizza?


Only if you turn those numbers upside down.

----------


## eduardo89

Why do these idiots keep talking in the background whenever they have someoen else on the screen?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Exactly, so why the hell doesn't the media points that out??? Not even the tax lawyer???

----------


## speciallyblend

> Full of Win. Greta's face is hilarious.


anyone getting screenshots of this??

----------


## rprprs

> Paul would be Obama's last choice by far.


My point, exactly.

----------


## smithtg

bloomberg just stabbed cain on his greenspan comment too funny

----------


## Give me liberty

wow bloomberg TV sucks no mention of Ron Paul.

----------


## RPSupporter305

Hi I've been lurking around. Anyways, a link to a video that contains ron asking the question to cain, the greenspan comment, and the not president forever remark would be appreciated. The stream seemed to crap out every time ron paul was talking

----------


## sailingaway

> Herman Cain highlights.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MLry...e_gdata_player


lol!

and welcome to the forum!

----------


## D.A.S.

Wow, not a single mention of Ron Paul post-debate.  EVERY one else got mentioned, but not Ron Paul.  Jeezus...  This is enraging!

----------


## Give me liberty

bloomberg really sucks they just had Cain on and no  one else

----------


## Brett85

Is there a full youtube of this debate yet?  Or is it going to be replayed later?

----------


## trey4sports

> Hi I've been lurking around. Anyways, a link to a video that contains ron asking the question to cain, the greenspan comment, and the not president forever remark would be appreciated. The stream seemed to crap out every time ron paul was talking



welcome!

remember to pledge @ www.blackthisout.com

----------


## sailingaway

> Hi I've been lurking around. Anyways, a link to a video that contains ron asking the question to cain, the greenspan comment, and the not president forever remark would be appreciated. The stream seemed to crap out every time ron paul was talking


Trust me, there will be a Ron Paul compilation on youtube by tomorrow, and pretty certainly on here, as well.

I'm counting on it too.  Couldn't watch.

Welcome to the forums!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Originally Posted by SpiritOf1776_J4  
So Cain directly lied about something he said in a video most of us have seen, and said Alan Greenspan is his favorite fed chairman.




> Too bad the fact checkers won't bother looking that up


You know, you're right - but what if you were wrong?  

How galacticly awesome would it be to see the Democrat-centric MSM use that as a club and just beat him senseless with it...

----------


## musicmax

> Guys, I don't know why it hasn't been pointed out yet by anyone in the media or anywhere, that I recall, but when Cain says that_ Americans pay 15.3% in payroll taxes, that is simply "DEAD WRONG". I'm a CPA so I do this for a living, individuals pay 7.65% ant the business pays the other half_. So his 999 plan will increase taxes to most Americans.


Cain was all confused on that payroll tax answer.  He was claiming that the 9% would replace the payroll tax, but then he claims the 9% would replace the income tax.  Here are the real numbers:

PAY NOW
Payroll tax: 7.65% paid by employee; 7.65% paid by employer
Individual income tax: 10% - 35% marginal paid by employee
Corporate income tax: 15% - 39% marginal paid by employer

CAIN PLAN
Individual income tax: 9% flat paid by employee, no deductions
Corporate income tax: 9% flat paid by employer, no deductions
National sales tax: 9%

So Cain doesn't even know what his own plan does...

----------


## KingNothing

> Full of Win. Greta's face is hilarious.




In general.

----------


## ctiger2

I predict everyone on this stage endorses Romney cept Paul. And Paul's is the only endorsement that Romney needs to have any chance of beating Obama.

----------


## sailingaway

> As a CPA you should understand this better then.
> 
> There's no such thing as the business paying anything. No matter how they fudge the accounting, the employee pays all of it.


After an economics debate?  Not a chance.

Doubtless Fox will toss us something on cable in the middle of the day and on internet.

----------


## wgadget

> bloomberg really sucks they just had Cain on and no  one else


They had Bachmann on, too.

----------


## Brett85

> I predict everyone on this stage endorses Romney cept Paul. And Paul is the only endorsement Romney LUSTS after. Sorry Mittens.


How do you know that Romney will win the nomination?

----------


## ctiger2

> How do you know that Romney will win the nomination?


I predict they all endorse him, not that he wins the nomination.

----------


## RSLudlum

On Fox, Gingrich (with a ton of RP signs waving behind him) just said RP was happy tonight because he got to talk about the federal reserve and an audit which he's been trying to do for 30 years.  He also said that he had forgot that Cain served at the Kansas City Federal Reserve in the 90's.

----------


## dusman

> Originally Posted by SpiritOf1776_J4  
> So Cain directly lied about something he said in a video most of us have seen, and said Alan Greenspan is his favorite fed chairman.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're right - but what if you were wrong?  
> 
> How galacticly awesome would it be to see the Democrat-centric MSM use that as a club and just beat him senseless with it...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/1...n_1006228.html

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/1...n_1006228.html


ahh, many thanks.  to my view, convincing democrats to support paul is going to give us more momentum than convincing republicans to stand up for what they believe in; and this is embodied in the personage of RON PAUL.

Thanks.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Will Ron be on *ANY* post-debate show?


Who?

----------


## green73

> wow bloomberg TV sucks no mention of Ron Paul.


It's as if they are owned by mayor Bloomberg.

----------


## speciallyblend

> On Fox, Gingrich (with a ton of RP signs waving behind him) just said RP was happy tonight because he got to talk about the federal reserve and an audit which he's been trying to do for 30 years. He also said that he had forgot that Cain served at the Kansas City Federal Reserve in the 90's.


forgot my ass, what a panderer.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Cain was all confused on that payroll tax answer.  He was claiming that the 9% would replace the payroll tax, but then he claims the 9% would replace the income tax.  Here are the real numbers:
> 
> PAY NOW
> Payroll tax: 7.65% paid by employee; 7.65% paid by employer
> Individual income tax: 10% - 35% marginal paid by employee
> Corporate income tax: 15% - 39% marginal paid by employer
> 
> CAIN PLAN
> Individual income tax: 9% flat paid by employee, no deductions
> ...


He actually says that his plan removes both, income and payroll tax. My point is that he has been defending that his plan doesn't increase taxes to poor Americans because just in payroll taxes they pay 15.3%, which is wrong. Yet the media never corrects him on that. BTW, employees now pay 5.65%.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> ahh, many thanks.  to my view, convincing democrats to support paul is going to give us more momentum than convincing republicans to stand up for what they believe in; and this is embodied in the personage of RON PAUL.
> 
> Thanks.


Agreed, I posted in another thread that I spent the night with #occupy protesters last night and people would listen about ron paul especially about ending the wars and marijuana prohibition by Obama's DEA.

----------


## lx43

I think instead of talking in general terms Ron needs to give specific details at each debate and roll out a proposal on exactly what he will do.   I here a lot of people I talk to about him say they haven't heard specifics from any canidates.   I think Cains 999 proposal (his 999 plan is very dangerous) is something simple for people to understand and its a specific proposal.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Bloomberg has Austan Goolsbee on now to analyze all the candidates talks about Perry/Cain no Ron Paul... whata a loser channel


Why are these Bloomberg losers laughing Margret Brener, Al Hunt, and the clown that stated: THE _Viciousness_ AGAINST THE FED tonight.

Bloomberg went through all the candidates except Ron Paul




> zerohedge   zerohedge                                                                 
>     Little strange Ron Paul hasn't brought up the CAGR in M2 yet
> 1 hour ago

----------


## icon124

I know it's still early, but I barely missed it today...youtube out yet?  thanks

got it thanks :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjvuH...&feature=feedu

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

FOX NEWS with Greta...

GOOD JOB on the RON PAUL signs behind Cain's interview!!!

----------


## Feelgood

Show repeats at 11pm EST

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Did you ever see the WWE?  Ron Paul swam through a shark feeding frenzy and came out unscathed.
> 
> Whether it was obvious enough how superior he was to give him a bump is something we don't know yet.


He did well, but in my opinion, he really needs to have a clear plan.  The fact that he doesn't is hurting him.

He also badly needs a Reagan moment that will slap the American people back into reality.

----------


## icon124

> He did well, but in my opinion, he really needs to have a clear plan.  The fact that he doesn't is hurting him.
> 
> He also badly needs a Reagan moment that will slap the American people back into reality.


oh the time is coming...you can feel it in the world.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Fact-checking some of the debate answers:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...ugdL_blog.html


Here is the email for the fact checks, if any of you have some data to give them:  factchecker@washpost.com

----------


## Hospitaller

That 9% sales tax is the hidden monster. Imagine what the next democrat or republican would do with cains 9% sales tax, heres a hint ^

----------


## ctiger2

Everyone on that stage either lied or willfully mislead the public tonight except Ron.

----------


## parocks

> Anyone else get the feeling that a majority of Americans are morons?
> 
> All you have to do is throw out a catch phrase "9-9-9!" "9-9-9!!!" and it sticks....
> 
> Inevitably, people start talking about politics and then it becomes, well that Cain guy has a plan! It's a 9-9-9 plan! Brilliant!
> 
> Depressing.


People are now mentioning that Cain's plan includes a NEW FEDERAL TAX.

People don't want a new tax.

They might like 9 toppings for 9 bucks 9 days a week, but they don't want a New Federal Tax.

TV Commercials, if necessary, can knock Cain down.  I think Cain was hurt tonight.  

I'd keep attacking Perry.

----------


## ONUV

the right scoop took ron out of the poll again.

hxxp://www.therightscoop.com/

----------


## thehungarian

I was banned from therightscoop a while ago. Posted on there quite a bit too. The site operator is one of the most close-minded people ever.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> the right scoop took ron out of the poll again.
> 
> hxxp://www.therightscoop.com/


why did they do that?

----------


## ONUV

the owner hates ron paul.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> i see a new t-shirt/bumper sticker
> 
> hey herman, you can't be president forever.


Lol

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We don't need to worry about HC. 

Ron is hanging back because he knows he has the supporters and money and enthusiasm to do well in Iowa, NH, and Nevada. Many will drop-out and he will bank on the fact it will be Romney/Establishment vs. Paul. 

HC will come back to earth, just like Perry. We'll be fine.

----------


## erowe1

> We don't need to worry about HC. 
> 
> Ron is hanging back because he knows he has the supporters and money and enthusiasm to do well in Iowa, NH, and Nevada. Many will drop-out and he will bank on the fact it will be Romney/Establishment vs. Paul. 
> 
> HC will come back to earth, just like Perry. We'll be fine.


Even if Paul ends up being the sole anti-establishment standard-bearer, he needs more than that. When it's establishment vs. anti-establishment, the establishment almost always wins.

----------


## kr1963

Here you go. Once again Romney & Perry get most of the questions. Ron Paul gets like 2.

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 1 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 2 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 3 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 4 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 5 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 6 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 7 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 8 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 9 - YouTube 

Dartmouth College/Bloomberg Republican Presidential GOP Debate Oct. 11th, 2011 - Part 10 - YouTube

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> He did well, but in my opinion, he really needs to have a clear plan.  The fact that he doesn't is hurting him.
> 
> He also badly needs a Reagan moment that will slap the American people back into reality.


He sure does... it's not so much his message, it's how he delivers his messages. The audiences need their emotion wrung up and RP just doesn't know how to do that. Like when he almost missed that 10th amendment answer in the previous debate, if not for the moderators saying "you still have 30 seconds left".

I'm surprised the campaign hasn't been getting him fired-up on HOW to deliver his message to dumbed-down audiences and hitting the right nerves in people.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> He sure does... it's not so much his message, it's how he delivers his messages. The audiences need their emotion wrung up and RP just doesn't know how to do that. Like when he almost missed that 10th amendment answer in the previous debate, if not for the moderators saying "you still have 30 seconds left".
> 
> I'm surprised the campaign hasn't been getting him fired-up on HOW to deliver his message to dumbed-down audiences and hitting the right nerves in people.


What you just said has been regurgitated on this forum so many times it's almost sickening.  Doug Wead is working with RP, so I really don't see what the problem is now.

It always has to be _something,_ doesn't it?

----------


## ChiefJustice

Anyone catch Cain answering a question and at the end, Ron Paul quietly but clearly interjects, "You wont be President forever"?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> What you just said has been regurgitated on this forum so many times it's almost sickening.  Doug Wead is working with RP, so I really don't see what the problem is now.
> 
> It always has to be _something,_ doesn't it?


Not _something_... the same thing, which if you haven't looked, is reciprocating the same results.

----------

